# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] HADOPI 2: Attention, ça va couper !

## Grand_Maître_B

Je tiens tout d'abord, avec beaucoup de solennité, de sérieux et une pointe de "YES !" là où il faut, à présenter mes respects à Christine qui s'en va sans un regard, sans un geste, retourner à sa vie d'avant alors qu'elle a été à la régulation d'Internet ce qu'open office est aux firewall, c'est à dire redoutablement efficace. 

Chère Christine, nous avons tant vécu tous les deux ! Tu as été mon papillon, mon Antéchristine, ma Predatine Albanos. Et je crois bien que je ne pourrais jamais t'oublier, mais tout peut s'oublier, tu t'enfuis déjà. Ah ben oui, ça y est, elle est partie, et voilà qu'entre en scène son successeur,  Frédéric Mitterrand, que je salue donc tout en lui souhaitant bon courage, car il hérite d'un sacré monstre. 

 En effet, Predatine Albanos s'est peut être fait dégommer par nos Space Cowboys du Conseil constitutionnel, mais elle est encore vivante. Vidée de sa substance et aussi dangereuse qu'un Stephen Hawking armé d'un pistolet à bouchon et  aux pneus crevés, mais quand même vivante. Et avant de nous quitter pour un monde meilleur, tout en nous laissant dans le meilleur des mondes, elle a enfanté d'un dernier monstre : le projet de loi HADOPI 2.

C'est ainsi que le projet de loi HADOPI 2, après être passé par le Conseil d'Etat, vient d'être approuvé en Conseil des ministres. Nous repartons donc pour un tour au parlement.

Alors, vous savez ce que je pense des analyses d'un texte susceptible d'être profondément modifié aux cours des débats parlementaires qui débuteront début juillet, et Dieu sait que j'ai eu raison de me méfier vu le parcours délirant de HADOPI 1, mais je peux vous dire d'ores et déjà que le gouvernement jure qu'il a tiré les leçons des enseignements du Conseil constitutionnel. 

 Mais cependant, on murmure que l'idée de notre gouvernement est d'instituer une procédure judiciaire rapide et simplifiée et de punir de 1500 € d'amendes toute personne qui n'a pas sécurisé sa ligne et de couper la connexion si le propriétaire de la ligne est le vilain pirate. 

 Bref, le monstre tente, autant qu'il le peut, de minimiser le rôle du juge. On n'en attendait pas moins de lui. Mais il est bien trop tôt pour se prononcer sur quoi que ce soit. 


 Attendons les débats et surtout, vous connaissez maintenant la chanson, la future décision du Conseil constitutionnel qui ne manquera pas d'être saisi. 

 Mais bon, je tiens cependant à saluer la pugnacité de nos dirigeants, qui illustre à merveille la maxime bien connue : _"quand le Conseil constitutionnel montre la lune, le gouvernement regarde le doigt"_.



Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Moen

Dans la famille : Je passerais ma loi coute que coute même si elle ne sert pas les besoins du peuple et que tout le monde nous le fait comprendre je demande : HADOPI et le gouvernement...

Ils finiront par passer leurs idées.... RDV en 2036 pour _HADOPI 7 - Résurrection_

----------


## bubble_cat

Le retour du come back HADOPI ... Ce qui était anti-constitutionnel c'était que ça passait pas par le tribunal non ?
Si c'est une procédure "simplifiée" je pense pas que ça passe par la justice.
C'est reparti pour un tour  :;):

----------


## DarzgL

Qu'est-ce qu'ils entendent par "sécuriser sa ligne" ?

----------


## SAYA

> Qu'est-ce qu'ils entendent par "sécuriser sa ligne" ?


Re-bonjour le mouchard ! :B):

----------


## Anon4782

> Le retour du come back HADOPI ... Ce qui était anti-constitutionnel c'était que ça passait pas par le tribunal non ?
> Si c'est une procédure "simplifiée" je pense pas que ça passe par la justice.
> C'est reparti pour un tour


J'ai de sérieux doutes.
Il existe des procédures simplifiées qui n'ont pas subis les foudres du conseil constitutionnel. A partir du moment où les voies de recours sont respectées (et donc que l'internaute l'a bien profondément dans le cul) ça semble être valable.

----------


## The Lurker

Oui voilà, je pense qu'il s'agit du mouchard. Mouchard qui, rappelons-le, ne peut témoigner qu'on est pas le vilain piratin du moment qu'on a éteint l'ordi. Remarque il sera peut être capable d'enregistrer les heures d'arrêt et d'allumage de l'ordi... Mais dans ce cas il me semble bien fragile le mouchard et facilement modifiable (ce que je ne préconise pas bien évidemment, je ne fais qu'imaginer).

----------


## gros_bidule

C'est ça qui est sympa, à l'école on nous apprend que l'état sert le peuple, il propose des lois, les gens parlent, des élus "votent" pour dire oui ou non. C'est *beau*.

La triste réalité : "on veut notre loi, et elle passera, na" (Titine et Zizinous l'ont rappelé à plus d'une fois). Elle est pas belle la vie ?

----------


## Tiger Sushi

D'ailleurs c'est bien gentil tout ça mais pour les fous furieux souhaitant installer le mouchard du gvt ça se passe comment ? Il va falloir douiller -un comble !- ou bien ce sera refilé gratuitement à la manière de ces petites saloperies de CD AOL qui polluaient nos boites aux lettres vers la fin des années 90 ?

Bien flou tout ça ...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Calmez-vous les enfants, comme je le dis dans la news, inutile de spéculer, on ne sait rien de rien quant à ce que donnera le texte. Sinon, Icipher, j'adore ton avatar  ::):

----------


## Tiger Sushi

Mouarf, merci  ::P: 

Gloire au grand Kitty-Cthulhu !  ::lol::

----------


## Lapinaute

On connait déjà sa nature profonde.  Lobbynator Vs Comte Bankair

----------


## Ashraam

> C'est finalement Michèle Alliot-Marie, nouvelle ministre de la Justice, qui a présenté mercredi matin en conseil des Ministres le projet visant à compléter la loi « Création et Internet » suite à la censure partielle de cette dernière par le Conseil constitutionnel.
> 
> Ne comptant que cinq articles, le texte transfère comme prévu le pouvoir de sanction qui incombait à la Hadopi aux mains du juge, et prévoit un régime de procédures accélérées, avec à la clé suspension de l'abonnement à Internet et amende pour les internautes convaincus de défaut de protection de leur ligne et des oeuvres soumises au droit d'auteur.
> 
> Premier volet : le texte « autorise les agents de la Haute autorité pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi) à constater les infractions à la protection des oeuvres via internet et à recueillir les observations des personnes concernées », comme l'écrit le ministère de la Culture dans un bref communiqué. Jusqu'ici, rien ne change par rapport à la loi originellement voulue par le gouvernement.
> 
> Second volet : il permet ensuite « à la justice de recourir à des procédures simplifiées pour prononcer des sanctions contre les auteurs de téléchargements illicites ». Les sanctions passeront donc par le biais d'ordonnances pénales (sans audience publique), et devant « le tribunal correctionnel siégeant à juge unique », contre trois en temps normal.
> 
> Ensuite viendront les sanctions, qui pourront aller de la suspension de l'abonnement à Internet à l'amende et la peine de prison que permettent aujourd'hui la loi pour sanctionner les délits de contrefaçon. Qui dit sanction pénale dit inscription au casier judiciaire, et peines fortement accrues en cas de récidive.
> ...


Source : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2843...acceleree.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

*Mme Billard, concernant la suppression de sa circonscription*




> Le choix de la suppression est définitif ou il peut encore être remis en cause ?
> 
> Je crains malheureusement qu’il soit définitif parce que dès le début, il a été dit que cette circonscription disparaitrait. Évidemment, ils ne peuvent pas dire officiellement que c’est pour les causes dites précédemment. Ils expliquent que c’est parce qu’elle est trop petite. Or, dans les circonscriptions actuelles, on calcule la taille pas par rapport au nombre d’électeurs, mais par rapport au nombre d’habitants. Il y a 10 circonscriptions plus petites que la première, sur les 21 que compte Paris. L’argument sur la taille ne tient pas !
> 
> Alors, Paris perd trois députés. Il faut effectivement supprimer des circonscriptions, ou redécouper de manière à ne plus avoir plus que 18 députés... Pour les éléments qui ont été jusqu’ici en ma possession, il semblerait que dans la proposition gouvernementale de redécoupage, il y ait une circonscription qui aura le même nombre d’habitants que l’actuelle 1re circonscription, c’est celle du XVIe arrondissement. Il est un petit peu surprenant d’expliquer qu’il faut supprimer la 1re circonscription parce qu’il n’y aurait pas assez d’habitants et qu’on en crée une à la même taille.
> 
> Et même s’il faut agrandir la 1re circonscription pour respecter les moyennes, ce que visiblement pour l’instant le gouvernement n’a pas prévu de faire globalement sur Paris, ce n’est pas compliqué : on peut agrandir un tout petit peu la circonscription au nord, soit sur le sud 9e soit sur le sud 10e. Il n’y avait aucune difficulté à maintenir la circonscription si ce n’est la volonté de faire disparaitre une circonscription écolo et gênante.
> 
> Si elle disparait, quel sera votre avenir politique ?
> ...


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...is.htm?vc=1#vc

S'opposer au ROy comporte des risques  :tired: 

SAns déconner, il a beaucoup trop de "pouvoirs" et de relations. On fait comment s'il décide d'éliminer petit à petit tous les élus contre lui pour placer ses pions ?

----------


## Montigny

Sarko a du lui dire : casse toi pov'conne...

S'il ne lui a pas dit , je le lui dit ...

Bon , le conseil des ministres ne sert définitivement a rien ...

Ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est que sa ressemble a une réédite de la dadvsi (loi inutile car inapplicable) ...

Sérieux , faudrait coller un pc dans les mains de nos dirigeant et pirater leur ligne devant eux pour leur prouver que c'est du vent de vouloir faire croire que tout le monde possédant une ligne internet doit sécuriser son pc obligatoirement...faut qu'ils arrêtent la coke là...

----------


## gwenladar

N empeche ils sont gonfles au possible
Je l ai vu aussi mais on m a devance pour poster donc je rends les honneurs au forumeur de numerama:

Source http://www.numerama.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=96704

[quote name='sebk' date='24/06/2009, 17:53' post='1104292']



> Article 3
> 
> (...)
> 
> « La suspension de l'accès n'affecte pas, par elle-même, le versement du prix de l'abonnement au fournisseur du service. L'article L. 121-84 du code de la consommation n'est pas applicable au cours de la période de suspension.


Décidément ils veulent nous faire payer, et pourtant le CC avait déjà censuré l'alinéa similaire sur la loi Hadopi.

Texte voté lors du second passage au sénat:




> « Art. L. 331-30. - La suspension de l'accès mentionnée aux articles L. 331-27 et L. 331-28 n'affecte pas, par elle-même, le versement du prix de l'abonnement au fournisseur du service. L'article L. 121-84 du code de la consommation n'est pas applicable au cours de la période de suspension.


Décision du Conseil Constitutionnel



> Sont déclarées contraires à la Constitution les dispositions suivantes du code de la propriété intellectuelle, telles qu'elles résultent des articles 5 et 11 de la loi favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur internet :
> 
> (...)
> 
> - les articles L. 331-27 à L. 331-31


[/quote]

Oui ils sont oser remettre texto un article censure par le CC.

Et GMB, j implore a l avance ton pardon, mais le texte (http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/html/a...te_artist.html) m introduit pas l'amende de cat 5 pour defaut de securisatuion, ca c est l affaire d un decret.

On a choisi la cat 5 pour faire peur mais on ils pouvaient pas faire plus : on peut pas mettre plus par decret , il faut passer par une loi, et la on voulait le decret. (probablement pour eviter de s en prendre encore plein la gueule)

----------


## chaosdémon

Si j'ai bien compris l'ordonnance pénale ,par définition, ne peut pas étre prononcé contre des mineurs mais surtout n'ouvre pas droit à des dommages et intérêts pour la victime (c'est a dire de l'argent pour les majors).Les majors risquent donc de ne rien retirer de cela.

Je prévoit un flop

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

@gwenladar : oui, c'est une pure question de choix, car la loi pourrait très bien punir de 1500 € d'amendes, de moins ou de plus, comme elle le souhaite, alors que le décret est limité effectivement. Mais tu as raison, mon texte prête à confusion, je le modifie un peu. Mais à nouveau, je trouve que vous vous emballez tous bcp pour rien; gardez la tête froide, le texte qui a été présenté en conseil des ministres est une ébauche qui sera mille fois amendés avant de toucher le Conseil constitutionnel, donc, pas la peine de s'affoler ou de crier au loup pour l'instant. Disons que l'on peut simplement en retirer la volonté de punir de 1500 € d'amendes celui qui n'a pas sécurisé sa ligne et de couper la ligne de qui a piraté et de passer par une procédure judiciaire simplifiée et même ça, c'est sujet à caution, si ça se trouve, les parlementaires/sénateurs le modifieront dans tous les sens. Donc, wait and see...

----------


## gwenladar

> @gwenladar : p


J ai rate un truc?

EDIT j ai colle les infos sur le decret surtout pour les autres lecteurs, pas pour GMB hein  ::P: 

RE EDIT:
Il me semble qu un decret, par def, c est pas discute, le president le publie et l applique, point barre, non?
Du coup, 
Autant je suis d accord sur le texte va s en prendre plein la tronche au parlement , du moins on l espere: je ferais parti des lobbyistes (non ce n est pas un gros mot) qui pousseront a sa deconstruction la plus complete possible.
Autant le decret si notre omnipresident le passe, on l a quelque part, jusqu a saisir la CEDJ

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Ah ah non c'est moi qui ait cliqué trop vite sur envoyer la réponse, sans avoir eu le temps de l'écrire. J'ai donc changé un peu la news car, je suis d'accord avec toi, autant être précis même si c'est pour rien en l'état car le texte du projet de loi actuel est un premier jet qui sera mille fois amendés et si ça se trouve, la punition de 1500 € sera introduite dans la loi et portée à 3000 Dieu seul le sait. Mais en l'état tu as raison, le texte ne le prévoit pas, alors que ma rédaction laissait entendre que si.

----------


## gwenladar

Bon si on amende nos textes au moment ou l autre reponds, on va plus s en sortir.  :;): 

A la base mon post c etait juste pour montrer a quel point ils etaient gonfles, parce reprendre AU MOT PRES le meme alinea, c est quand meme fort  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 22h23 ----------




> Si j'ai bien compris l'ordonnance pénale ,par définition, ne peut pas étre prononcé contre des mineurs mais surtout n'ouvre pas droit à des dommages et intérêts pour la victime (c'est a dire de l'argent pour les majors).Les majors risquent donc de ne rien retirer de cela.
> 
> Je prévoit un flop


C est ca
Elle a en plus certains defaut vis a vis de la decision du CC, que Me Eolas a bien resume dans son post.
http://maitre-eolas.fr/?q=ordonnance

Bon faut que j arrete de repondre sur les trucs de loi, on va finir par croire que je suis legiste...

----------


## Montigny

> A la base mon post c etait juste pour montrer a quel point ils etaient gonfles, parce reprendre AU MOT PRES le meme alinea, c est quand meme fort


Je dirais juste : 

Les cons , ça ose tout !! C'est même a ça qu'on les reconnaît...

 :B):

----------


## Aghora

> S'opposer au ROy comporte des risques 
> 
> SAns déconner, il a beaucoup trop de "pouvoirs" et de relations. On fait comment s'il décide d'éliminer petit à petit tous les élus contre lui pour placer ses pions ?


C'est déjà le cas, jettes un oeil du côté des préfets.

----------


## Ashraam

Ou du côté des médias.

----------


## George Sable

Le nouveau ministre de la Culture est l'oncle d'une bonne pote. Ça fait de moi un collabo ?  ::o:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Le nouveau ministre de la Culture est l'oncle d'une bonne pote. Ça fait de moi un collabo ?


Non, mais ça va faire de toi un agent double. Tu vas nous rapporter ici tout ce que tu auras appris, quitte à sacrifier ton corps avec ta "bonne" pote.

----------


## Montigny

Elle est "bonne"...mais dans qu'elle sens il faut interprété ça ? :D (physiquement ou amicalement ?  :^_^:  ) sinon , si miterrand fait une connerie (du style un projet de loi bidon qui coute bonbon et qui ne sert qu'aux majors...) il y aura moyen qu'elle lui en colle une de notre part ?

Sinon j'ai regardé le discours du roitelet a Versailles.....c'était pathétique ...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> sinon , si *miterrand* fait une connerie (du style un projet de loi bidon qui coute bonbon et qui ne sert qu'aux majors...) il y aura moyen qu'elle lui en colle une de notre part ?


Ma parole, mais _it's the eighties all over again_. C'est ça aussi l'effet Sarko sans doute.




> Sinon j'ai regardé le discours du roitelet a Versailles.....


Non, en fait, Sarko c'est une time machine à lui tout seul. Quelle sera la prochaine étape ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Non, mais ça va faire de toi un agent double. Tu vas nous rapporter ici tout ce que tu auras appris, quitte à sacrifier ton corps avec ta "bonne" pote.


Si elle est vraiment "bonne" c est pas forcement un sacrifice...
Double sens quand tu nous tiens...

Lignage direct ou indirect l oncle? Parce que elle a une sacre famille sinon.

Mais Maitre, si vous avez des informations par un tel biais, c ets aps du delit d initie si vous avez a plaider une affaire?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Si elle est vraiment "bonne" c est pas forcement un sacrifice...
> Double sens quand tu nous tiens...
> 
> Lignage direct ou indirect l oncle? Parce que elle a une sacre famille sinon.
> 
> Mais Maitre, si vous avez des informations par un tel biais, c ets aps du delit d initie si vous avez a plaider une affaire?


Mmm...Non, car je ne joue pas en bourse  ::): . Et un avocat a, par principe même, accès à des données confidentielles qu'il lui appartient d'exploiter, ou pas, avec son client. Ceci dit Sable n'est pas mon client, mais je n'ai pas de procès contre Frederic Mitterrand...De toutes les façons, les données de notre taupe ne pourraient être que politiques, et donc pas exploitables devant un Tribunal  :;): 

Non, sinon, ce que pourrait faire Sable, c'est forcer sa copine bonne ou sa bonne copine, je ne sais plus, à laisser traîner des exemplaire du canard pc chez son oncle et aussi de lui faire connaître le site. Ca, ça serait du puissant lobbying.

----------


## Trebad

Mitterrand. Deux "t" et deux "r" si je puis me permettre. 
Mode chieur off.

----------


## jaragorn_99

> *Mme Billard, concernant la suppression de sa circonscription*
> 
> 
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...is.htm?vc=1#vc
> 
> S'opposer au ROy comporte des risques 
> 
> SAns déconner, il a beaucoup trop de "pouvoirs" et de relations. On fait comment s'il décide d'éliminer petit à petit tous les élus contre lui pour placer ses pions ?


Ben rien, tu peux rien faire.
Il a placé ses plus proches amis, hortefeux, estrosi, lelouch, devedjan, manque juste le petit roquet qui parle sans reflechir, lefevre.
Apres, tant qu'il ne place pas ses fils, sa belle fille, ou tout autres membres de sa famille, on ne peux rien faire (oui ça, c'est interdit par la loi, c'est du nepotisme).
Les 2 plus grave a mon avis, c'est quand mm Herr Hortefeux à l'interieur, c'est vraiment un tres tres proche de nainpoléon, et j'ai bien peur que, comme quand il etait ministre, il ne se serve de son ministere, pour se proteger et intriger contre ses ennemis.
Lelouch aussi, ce mec m'inquiète enormement, de part ses positions sur la politique international.
On peux rajouté, estrosi, monsieur "j'ai 35000 mandants d'élu", un de plus, un de moins me direz vous, c'est pas bien grave.

----------


## Lapinaute

Le CC se prépare a contrer HADOPI2 :

----------


## noir_desir

Lors de la DAVSI le conseil n'avait déjà pas censuré les amendes automatique?

----------


## Septa

Vont faire sauter Billard ?
Ptain...

J'espère qu'ils laisseront Brard au moins. :Emo:

----------


## Kaenyth

Je sais que ce n'est que pure spéculation mais j'aimerai revenir 2 minutes sur ce magnifique nouveau dispositif et  la mention d'amende si nous ne sécurisons pas notre ligne internet.

Je comprends la motivation d'un tel système; empêcher les gens de contester la peine en arguant qu'ils se sont fait pirater leur ligne.

Toutefois cela pose deux réels problèmes: 
- quel est le pourcentage de français capable de "sécuriser" leur ligne?
- les dispositif de "sécurisation" sont ils réellement efficace, inattaquable et à la porter du Français moyens?

J'entends bien que la notion de sécurisation incombant à un individu  existe dans d'autre secteur (les piscines, les travaux, etc.) mais sa transposition à l'informatique et à internet ne va pas se faire sans heurs.  ::|:

----------


## Lapinaute

> quel est le pourcentage de français capable de "sécuriser" leur ligne?


En sécurité informatique on a tendance a dire qu'un systeme "sur" n'existe pas, généralement symbolisé par un ordi éteint et débranché.
La plus grosse faille étant l'utilisateur, l'os le plus utilisé windows ... Les autres systèmes ne sont pas pour autant a l'abri d'un agresseur motivé.




> Selon Vinton G. Cerf, parfois appelé le père d'Internet, début 2007, un ordinateur connecté sur cinq serait un zombie (de 1/6 à 1/4).


Après il y a toujours eu des gens pour affirmé que la carte bancaire était sure, les lignes téléphoniques aussi...

----------


## ERISS

> Le CC se prépare a contrer HADOPI2 :


Oh? J'ai failli croire que le CC était finalement indépendant du sarkozysme.
(Le CC ne contrera un truc que s'il ne plait plus à Sarko)

----------


## gwenladar

> Lors de la DAVSI le conseil n'avait déjà pas censuré les amendes automatique?


Pas seulement automatique, c ets le principe d inegalite devant la loi qui en a pris plein la tronche:
Meme delit (contrefacon), peine differente (amende ou prison+amende)

Les articles de cette loi sont juste geniaux, puisqu ils decident TEXTO de separer le traitement d une contrefacon sur internet des autres contrefacons...

Oui moi aussi je ris jaune...

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Et c'est reparti pour trente ans : 

http://www.cafe-froid.net/technologi...ates-en-video/

----------


## Phantom

Mais que fait Obama...
Hein,quoi ?
Qu'en sera t il du streaming..
Parce que je suis bien content de
Pouvoir mater la saison 13
De south park sur rutube
We need the Coon...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...t-d-avion.html

Pauvre monde.

http://www.cafe-froid.net/technologi...ates-en-video/

Quand même, 30 ans que les éditeurs souffrent du piratage. ILs sont à la rue aujourd'hui ?  :tired:

----------


## darkape

Euh vous la voyez où, l'obligation de sécuriser sa ligne dans le texte ? Ou en tout cas, l'efficacité de la mesure ? 

Moi ce que j'adore dans ce texte, c'est ça :




> « Lorsque la décision est exécutoire, la peine complémentaire prévue au présent article est portée à la connaissance de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet, qui la notifie à la personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne afin qu’elle mette en œuvre, dans les meilleurs délais, la suspension à l’égard de l'abonné concerné.
> 
> 
> 
> « Le fait, pour la personne dont l'activité est d'offrir un accès à des services de communication au public en ligne, de ne pas mettre en œuvre la peine de suspension qui lui a été notifiée est puni d'une amende de 3 750 €."


Donc :

1°) HADOPI fait le boulot juridique des majors en exécutant des décisions de justice ... à ma connaissance, c'est du jamais vu. Un décision de justice doit être exécutée par ses bénéficaire, implicant des notifications, des opposabilités etc. Je sens venir à plein né l'exécution d'une décision "non définitive", parce que moi, ben je ferai appel, voire je tenterai la cassation ... Et pouf, 2 ans dans leur gueule et un encombrement sans précédent des cour d'appel. 

EN gros, on va payer HADOPI pour prendre en charge le contentieux des majors. Joyeux noël.

2°) on punit les FAI s'ils "ne mettent pas en oeuvre". D'abord, bonjour l'imprécision (pas de limite de temps, précision sur la force majeure ou les justification), ce qui est un gros défaut en droit pénal. Par exemple, quid si refus du FAI de mettre en oeuvre dans l'attente d'une preuve de l'HADOPI que la mesure est bien exécutoire ? (fourniture d'un certificat de non appel par exemple).

Ensuite cette partie est tout simplement incroyable : le ministère tape sur totu le monde : les internautes, les FAI ... Et toujours rien pour les majors ou la filière.

Alors que le ministère ne vienne pas pleurer ensuite dans le registre "c'est plus méchant parce que HADOPI I n'est pas passé en entier". Ils en profitent pour taper plus fort, alors même que les juges aujourd'hui n'utilisent pas l'arsenal à disposition (et heureusement).

Navrant.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Tiens, j'ai remarqué un commentaire assez interressant sous les vidéo linker plus haut.
Les livres.
On peux les acheter, ou s'inscrire a dans une bibliotheque via un abonnement et lire autant de livre qu'on veux.....................
Ca vous rappele rien? Abonnement, FAI......................
J'ai jamais entendu les editeurs de livres demander qu'on poursuivre une bibliotheque ou une personne abonnée dans une bibliotheque............. ^^^^

----------


## Madoff

Mffff !

Mais pourquoi ne pas mettre en place cette connerie de licence globale !

Même si on sait que l'argent n'ira pas dans les poches des artistes que nous "piratepartage(rons)" car nous avons bon gout et ne nous nourrissons point de culture populaire mais que d'oeuvres de qualité monumental, au moins ils nous lacherais un peu la grappe,

 en faisant cotiser 5 € par internaute cela devrait leur rapporter beaucoup plus que les 1500 euros au coup par coup ..(dans la face des prolos).

Quand au mouchard je me fend la poire d'avance tellement je suis  sur que cela va être hacker a souhait (j imagine bien qu on puisse lui faire croire qu on passe ses journées sur les sites de l ump.. ).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...t-filtrage.htm

Lafesse dé bouté face à Google, le tribunal affirmant que l'IP est une donnée personnelle.
Ca pourrait pas bloquer les trucs automatiques de l'HADOPI ?



> Et faisant preuve de modernisme, ils soulignent que « si effectivement, cette adresse peut être usurpée grâce à des outils logiciels spécialement développés, ces détournements en nombre très limité à ce jour ne saurait disqualifier cette adresse comme donnée permettant l'identification personnelle des fournisseurs de contenu. »


Edit: ce que je ne pige pas, c'est que grosso modo l'HADOPi 2 repernd les mêmes conditions que le CC avait invalidés, à peu de choses près.
Ils sont si sûr que ça de la repasser cette fois ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...t-filtrage.htm
> 
> Lafesse dé bouté face à Google, le tribunal affirmant que l'IP est une donnée personnelle.
> Ca pourrait pas bloquer les trucs automatiques de l'HADOPI ?


Oui puisque tout traitement de données personnelle doit être autorisé par la CNIL, CNIL d'ailleurs évoquée par la décision du Conseil qui a tant malmené HADOPI 1.

Son considérant 29 disait en effet: 29. _"Considérant que ces traitements seront soumis aux exigences prévues par la loi du 6 janvier 1978 susvisée ; que les données ne pourront être transmises qu'à cette autorité administrative ou aux autorités judiciaires ; qu'il appartiendra à la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés, saisie pour autoriser de tels traitements, de s'assurer que les modalités de leur mise en oeuvre, notamment les conditions de conservation des données, seront strictement proportionnées à cette finalité ;"_

Après, est ce que la CNIL donnera son accord...

En tous les cas, la décision dans l'affaire LAFESSE ne sert pas à grand chose de ce point de vu: le CC a déjà dit que le travail d'HADOPI devra se faire avec l'accord de la CNIL.

----------


## gwenladar

> .....
> 
> En tous les cas, la décision dans l'affaire LAFESSE ne sert pas à grand chose de ce point de vu: le CC a déjà dit que le travail d'HADOPI devra se faire avec l'accord de la CNIL.


Tien s c est exactement ce que j ai dit sur le fil en question, a mon premier post  ::P: 
Ca veut dire que j ai bien compris un truc de droit ::siffle::

----------


## Mambba

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...t-d-avion.html
> 
> Pauvre monde.


 ::O: 


Et quand je repense aussi au fait que ce sont les maisons de disque qui pleurent au nom des artistes (maisons de disque qui se prennent plus de la moitié des bénéfices et qui laissent le reste à la diffusion, et les miettes aux artistes  ::|: ) ca tourne pas rond mais "c'est comme ça" comme on dit ... Pff  ::(:

----------


## Serra

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...t-d-avion.html
> 
> Pauvre monde.


 :haha: 

Bien fait, elle n'avait qu'à pas commettre ce crime infâme ! Qu'on la pende par les pieds et qu'on la lapide, ça devrait lui remettre les idées en place, non mais !  ::(:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Question pour GMB. 
Sachant que le gouvernement veut mettre en place la suspension d'accès au net et l'amende via décret, qu'est ce qui prévaut  devant la justice: le décret ou l'avis du CC concernant le sujet ??

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Disons que le décret d'application ne peut exister sans la loi. La loi doit prévoir le principe de la sanction et le décret les modalités (combien, comment etc...). Si la loi est censurée par le CC, il n'y aura pas de décret d'application.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm

 :haha: 

Je sens poindre un merveilleux article de notre avocat préféré 

Spoiler Alert! 


 (MAitre Eolas bien évidemment  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Lapinaute

> en faisant cotiser 5 € par internaute cela devrait leur rapporter beaucoup plus que les 1500 euros au coup par coup ..(dans la face des prolos).
> .


Tu ajoutes à ca la rente sur les supports de stockage...  :tired:

----------


## chaosdémon

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Je sens poindre un merveilleux article de notre avocat préféré [spoilre] (MAitre Eolas bien évidemment ). [/spoiler]


  j'ai l'impression que le gouvernement essaye de se sauver la face avec hadopi 2.   J'ai par contre une question (un peu hors sujet):que risque t'on si on regarde du streaming et que prévoit les lois  hadopi dessus?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Je sens poindre un merveilleux article de notre avocat préféré 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
>  (MAitre Eolas bien évidemment ).


Je quitte ce forum définitivement  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Je quitte ce forum définitivement


NAHAN ! :Emo:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon ok je reviens alors.

----------


## SAYA

> Bon ok je reviens alors.


 ::P:  ::P:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Et quand je repense aussi au fait que ce sont les maisons de disque qui pleurent au nom des artistes (maisons de disque qui se prennent plus de la moitié des bénéfices et qui laissent le reste à la diffusion, et les miettes aux artistes ) ca tourne pas rond mais "c'est comme ça" comme on dit ... Pff


Dans ce livre de *fin 2006*, Bernard Maris (alias Oncle Bernard dans Charlie Hebdo) parlent des maisons de disques en ces termes :



> Les malheureux marchands sont victimes, comme autrefois l'étaient les marchands de chandelles qui signaient des pétitions contre l'installation de l'électricité, d'un bouleversement technique qui remet en cause leurs habitudes.


C'est certain, se goinfrer, c'est une habitude dont il est difficile de se défaire  :^_^: 
Il dit plus loin 


> Imaginons que l'on supprime les bibliothèques au nom de la "concurrence déloyale" envers les éditeurs...


Ben oui, quoi... Faut aller jusqu'au bout !

En passant, j'admire l'aplomb qu'il a fallu aux fabricants de bougies pour pétitionner contre l'électricité ; à part faire bosser les pompiers, c'était quoi l'avantage comparatif de leur produit ?!

----------


## SAYA

Savoureux 

http://2007.fr.msn.com/ArticleView.a...5-635783d133c8

Mais oui !!!!!!! Grâce à Carla il s'intéresse à l'art !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mambba

Ah ouai mais pour les bibliothèques je me faisait la même réflexion un jour, quel "manque à gagner" ça fait pas, ça !! XD

D'ailleurs il a l'air pas mal ce bouquin tien, je me l'achèterais louerais bien à la bibliothèque ... Han mais mon dieu, non, je vais me faire attraper par Predatine et taper sur les doigts !

bon pour les gens qui se moquerait de notre soit disant mauvaise foi, on a quand même compris que les bibliothèques payaient leurs livres et une redevance. Et que nous on paye un abonnement pour ca..  :^_^:

----------


## sissi

Vas y fredo, fais nous rire comme Christine.

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3363...aller-vite.php

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3363...ementaires.php

----------


## Mambba

Ouhlala qu'est ce qu'ils nous préparent sur les droits d'auteurs ...  ::O: 
Chais pas pourquoi mais j'ai pas confiance ... :tired: 

Et puis qu'est ce qu'ils ont avec leur suspension internet, ils ont pas compris que _ca se fait pas_ ? Ou alors y a une truc qui m'échappe ?..

----------


## thauthau

Encore de nouvelles critique dans le Mag-IT

http://www.lemagit.fr/article/intern...ires-masse/%27

----------


## Lapinaute

News degroupnet

1500€ + 1 mois de suspension pour non sécurisation après le courrier HADOPI ..
.
3750€ d'amende pour changement de FAI  ::o:  énorme. 

5000€ d'amende pour le FAI qui ne suspend pas le net dans un delai de 15 jours.

« _les peines proportionnées, efficaces et humainement acceptables_ »

 ::blink::

----------


## Kass Kroute

> 3750€ d'amende pour changement de FAI  énorme.


Ils précisent "ce qui est toujours moins que l'année d'emprisonnement originellement envisagée par le gouvernement".
Et plus rentable : les prisons sont pleines et les caisses sont vides  ::siffle:: 

Sinon, idée de noob qui n'y connait rien en connexion Internet : sécuriser la box elle même.
Avec une puce moucharde, ne pourrait-on pas avoir un moyen fiable de savoir si oui ou non, ce téléchargement de l'intégrale de Chantal Goyo est passé par là ?

Parce que "sécuriser l'ordinateur" avec du software...
Je me doute bien que même mon BitDefender réglé en mode pitbull ne va pas empêcher longtemps un mec obstiné de me prendre par tous les ports.

Enfin, j'explore les possibilités mais un système comme la licence globale aurait été moins prise de choux à mettre en place quand même  ::|:

----------


## Neo_13

La puce a autant de failles que le soft...

Et n'empêche absolument rien si ton intention est de contrefaire par téléchargement. Ou si un mec a piraté ta connexion dans la même intention.

Et vu que pour usurper (=pirater dans la tête des débiles spécialistes qui nous gouvernent), il n'y a absolument aucun besoin de toucher à ton ordi, ton réseau, ta connexion, ... Ni même de te connaitre, d'ailleurs, ben encore une fois, ça sert à rien.

----------


## Lapinaute

Contrefaire par téléchargement...  :tired:

----------


## Kass Kroute

> La puce a autant de failles que le soft...
> 
> Et n'empêche absolument rien si ton intention est de contrefaire par téléchargement. Ou si un mec a piraté ta connexion dans la même intention.


Merci pour la précision  ::wub:: 

Bon ben... Il me semble qu'on soit donc bien dans le cas du "bouleversement technique qui remet en cause un système marchand" dont parle Oncle Bernard.

Or, ce livre (que j'ai connu grâce à un article dans CanardPc !) date de mai 2007.
Donc, à moins d'être complétements largués niveau hi-tech, ils avaient largement le temps d'étudier les diverses possibilités.
 Au lieu de ça on nous pond dans l'urgence une loi mal fagotée et défendue par des gus qui sortent des énormités (firewall Office par ex.).

Je vais attendre encore un petit peu pour savoir ce qu'ils entendent par "sécuriser un ordinateur" mais ensuite go pétition/lettre au député  ::(:

----------


## Neo_13

> Contrefaire par téléchargement...


Depuis qu'un débile spécialiste a écrit "le piratage, c'est le vol", ben j'emploie plus trop le mot piratage pour qualifier un acte de contrefaçon.

----------


## fefe

A ce prix la, autant rouler bourre (un peu) a 170 sur l'autoroute. C'est moins cher... J'aime bien la notion de proportions...

----------


## Lapinaute

@Kass Kroute : Du bon usage de la piraterie 2004

@Neo13 : Moi non plus jsais plus trop comment appeler ça, les pirates c'est plus ce que c'était. Jcrois que "partage" ça colle toujours.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Über cool Lapinaute  ::wub:: 

En effet, dans la préface du tome 2 de son Antimanuel d'économie, Bernard Maris dit 



> (...)le lecteur pourra mesurer tout ce que je dois Florent Latrive sur le sujet


Je vais donc imprimer ça fissa !

Un passage fait directement référence à Latrive. Warning : à coté, l'annerie "le piratage, c'est du vol" que déplore Neo_13, c'est ultra-light !



> A propos de sa lutte contre les copies transférées d'internautes à internautes, Jack Valenti, ex-patron des producteurs hollywoodiens, parle de "notre guerre à nous contre le terrorisme".


On mesure à quel point un smiley  :Facepalm:  s'impose sur le forum...

Le triste sire a depuis débarrassé la planète de sa présence en 2007.
Lynché par la foule pour avoir répété ça un 11 Septembre à Ground Zero ? Non.
D'après sa page Wiki : "d'un accident vasculaire *cérébral*".
 Résiste, Kass Kroute, résiste ! Gniiiii...
 Oh et puis merde :  ::lol::   :^_^:  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

C'est pas gagné :

http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2869...ur-hadopi.html

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9701511,00.htm


A suivre

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Purée ça se réveille chez les gauchistes...

Http://www.numerama.com/magazine/13403-Hadopi-2-cette-fois-les-senateurs-socialistes-voteront-contre.html

Marrant, HADOPI n'était pas "inutilement répréssif" selon eux ?
Ils lisent les projets de lois avant de débattre ?

----------


## SAYA

> Ils lisent les projets de lois avant de débattre ?


 ::P:

----------


## Froyok

> Ils lisent les projets de lois avant de débattre ?


Franchement, la question mérite de leur être posée...  ::O:

----------


## olih

Voila voila, le sénat c'est fait  ::O: .

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

LAissez moi deviner...

"Favorable, cette loi est juste et bonne"

----------


## olih

::o:  Comment tu as deviné  ::huh::   ::P: 
PS: Tu as oublié "équilibrée".  ::ninja:: 
PPS: Mais il y a quand même eu quelques amendements proposés (dont un adopté ! Enfin il faut voir l'amendement).

----------


## SAYA

> LAissez moi deviner...
> 
> "Favorable, cette loi est juste et bonne"



 http://www.cnetfrance.fr/news/intern...t-39701548.htm

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Et la surveillance des mails; youpi.

Bon j'espère que le CC sera encore saisi. Franchement, pas la peine d'en faires des tonnes à l'AN, on sait déjà que ce sera vot en fonction de l'avis du chef, et non pas en toute bonne foi avec études des amendements et refléxions sur le problème.

----------


## SAYA

> Et la surveillance des mails; youpi.
> 
> Bon j'espère que le CC sera encore saisi. Franchement, pas la peine d'en faires des tonnes à l'AN, on sait déjà que ce sera vot en fonction de l'avis du chef, et non pas en toute bonne foi avec études des amendements et refléxions sur le problème.



Si MMA s'en mêle :

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/depec...ase_senat.html >>

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

MMA = 0 tracas 0 blabla








Pardon  :Emo:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/134...t-Telecom.html

On a pas fini de rigoler  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> MMA = 0 tracas 0 blabla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon


 Tu regardes trop la pub  :haha: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h21 ----------




> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/134...t-Telecom.html
> 
> On a pas fini de rigoler


M'ouais à condition que le rire ne soit pas "jaune" :Gerbe:

----------


## chaosdémon

Par contre il y a un truc que je ne pige pas.

Une personne qui n'a pas protégé sa connexion tombe sous la loi hadopi.Mais une personne qui a réellement téléchargé tombe t'elle sous la législation d'hadopi (car ils ne vont certainement pas faire de différence entre un vrai téléchargeur ou un non téléchargeur qui s'est fait piraté)?

De même la loi DADVSI sera encore appliqué? Si oui à qui? Aux téléchargeurs ou aussi à ceux qui n'ont pas sécurisé leur connexion et qui a été utilisé pour télécharger?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

La DADVSI condamne la contrefaçon:s'ils n'ont pas de preuves matérielles, je ne pense pas que tu peux être condamné suite à une amende HADOPI.

----------


## SAYA

> Par contre il y a un truc que je ne pige pas.
> 
> Une personne qui n'a pas protégé sa connexion tombe sous la loi hadopi.Mais une personne qui a réellement téléchargé tombe t'elle sous la législation d'hadopi (car il ne vont certainement pas faire de différence entre un vrai téléchargeur ou un non téléchargeur qui s'est fait piraté).
> 
> De même la loi DADVSI sera encore appliqué? Si oui à qui? Aux téléchargeurs ou aussi à ceux qui n'ont pas sécurisé leur connexion et qui a été utilisé pour télécharger?


Ben sauf erreur aux deux puisque le fait de n'avoir pas sécurisé ta ligne te rend responsable ou, encore, l'un à défaut de l'autre dans le cas où le "vilain pirate" t'aurait piqué ton ip et qu'il ne serait pas retrouvé.... ça me semble aller dans leur logique.  Peu importe pourvu qu'il trouve un pigeon (encore) pour payer !
Mais au fait en cas de procès, ne pourrait-on plaider le fait qu'un internaute lamba est un néophite en matière d'informatique et donc qu'il n'est pas forcément au fait de tout ce qu'il faut pour se protéger et qu'il n'a qu'un rudiment partiel de l'utilisation de son matériel, à eux de prouver que t'es un Pro. En plus, ce même lamba, paie déjà son abonnement ; en plus il faudrait qu'il achète le mouchard - alors qu'il est présumé innocent de tout piratage - et malgré tout rien ne dit qu'ils n'iraient pas mettre leur nez dans tes mails, par exemple ! Non c'est vraiment une atteinte à la liberté individuelle. :B): A bas HADOPI et les autres projets de ce type. ::P: h34r:

----------


## _Uriel_

Tiens c'est marrant, pourquoi tout le monde est bleu ici?  ::P:

----------


## chaosdémon

Mais bon je suis confiant .Le CC va certainement la censurer (surtout le contrôle de la messagerie éléctronique).
Par contre pour la contrefacon c'est l' ordonnance pénale  ou un procès normal qui est de vigueur car si c'est ce dernier cas bonjour l'encombrement des tribunaux.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Tiens c'est marrant, pourquoi tout le monde est bleu ici?


Titilles pas ma parano  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

P'tite question pour le Maitre de la Robe: la saisie du CC sur un projet de loi ne peut se faire que sur demande de députés/sénateurs, ou le peuple peut se bouger le derche pour une demande d'examen ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non le peuple ne peut pas obtenir une saisine du CC pour un contrôle a priori de la loi (c'est à dire, avant sa promulgation). Les seuls habilités à le faire sont le président de la République, le Premier ministre, le président de l'Assemblée nationale, le président du Sénat ou soixante députés ou soixante sénateurs. En revanche, depuis une récente réforme constitutionnelle, il existe une exception d'inconstitutionnalité (qui est en réalité une question préjudicielle) qui permet aux justiciables, à l'occasion d'un procès devant le juge civil ou administratif, de contester devant le Conseil constitutionnel la conformité à la Constitution de lois déjà promulguées. C'est ce qu'on appelle un recours a posteriori.

----------


## SAYA

> il existe une exception d'inconstitutionnalité (qui est en réalité une question préjudicielle) qui permet aux justiciables, à l'occasion d'un procès devant le juge civil ou administratif, de contester devant le Conseil constitutionnel la conformité à la Constitution de lois déjà promulguées. C'est ce qu'on appelle un recours a posteriori


.

Nul doute qu'un tel recours sera exercé au cas où .... ::):

----------


## Ezechiel

Tiens je me posais une question à la con, mais quid de la légalité de cette histoire d'avertissement par mail? On est pas tenu de vérifier sa boite mail et ça n'a donc aucune valeur. Fin perso si ils m'envoyaient un mail sur ma boite orange (boite officielle de mon FAI), bin il se noierait dans les kilotonnes de flood que je reçoit dessus et ne serait donc jamais lu. Car oui, je ne vais sur cette boite qu'une fois par an pour la vider. En gros. 
Alors moi si j'ai un problème, je casserais les couilles au tribunal en disant "ah mais oui mais bon, le mail fallait me l'envoyer sur gmail parce que orange elle est pourrie de spam. Et vous faites quoi contre le spam sinon?"

----------


## SAYA

> Tiens je me posais une question à la con, mais quid de la légalité de cette histoire d'avertissement par mail? On est pas tenu de vérifier sa boite mail et ça n'a donc aucune valeur. Fin perso si ils m'envoyaient un mail sur ma boite orange (boite officielle de mon FAI), bin il se noierait dans les kilotonnes de flood que je reçoit dessus et ne serait donc jamais lu. Car oui, je ne vais sur cette boite qu'une fois par an pour la vider. En gros. 
> Alors moi si j'ai un problème, je casserais les couilles au tribunal en disant "ah mais oui mais bon, le mail fallait me l'envoyer sur gmail parce que orange elle est pourrie de spam. Et vous faites quoi contre le spam sinon?"


Hum !! M'étonnerait que cet argument puisse prospérer. Tu es sensé lire tes mails et leur envoi ne ressemblera probablement pas à un spam. Si tu prends un pv, que tu le jettes dans le caniveau... Tu as quand même ton amende et en plus elle t'est majorée, si tu ne la paies pas dans le délai ! Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## Wobak

Je suppose qu'ils te l'enverront sur l'adresse mail associée à ton FAI.

Je ne sais pas s'ils pourront justifier en disant que c'est à toi de la lire, et pas à eux de trier, mais je le vois bien comme ça quoi : "Bah si on mettait un courrier dans votre boite aux lettres, c'est à vous de le lire".

Après y'a pas d'équivalent du RAR pour les mails, mais c'est sur que je ne donnerai pas d'accusé de réception à un mail de ce style  ::P: 

Edit : Grilled by SAYA...  ::(:

----------


## SAYA

> Je suppose qu'ils te l'enverront sur l'adresse mail associée à ton FAI.
> 
> Je ne sais pas s'ils pourront justifier en disant que c'est à toi de la lire, et pas à eux de trier, mais je le vois bien comme ça quoi : "Bah si on mettait un courrier dans votre boite aux lettres, c'est à vous de le lire".
> 
> Après y'a pas d'équivalent du RAR pour les mails, mais c'est sur que je ne donnerai pas d'accusé de réception à un mail de ce style 
> 
> Edit : Grilled by SAYA...


 ::P: Désolée

----------


## Wobak

> Désolée


Say un scandale!

----------


## Ezechiel

> *Tu es sensé lire tes mails*


Says who?  ::O:

----------


## Wobak

Tu irais dire à EDF "Bah nan j'paye pas ma facture, j'lis pas mon courrier". Ils te riront au nez et te couperont le courant quand même et seront dans leur droit non ?  :;): 

C'est un moyen de communication. Si on te communique une info par ce biais, à toi de prévenir ton interlocuteur que cet email ne sera pas lu (auto response, auto forward, etc.)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais enfin une adresse postale normalement fiable et localisable, et la tripotée d'adresses mails qu'on peut avoir, c'est pas la même chose.
Ou alors faut passer une loi obligeant l'utilisation de la boite  mail du FAI.

----------


## SAYA

> et la tripotée d'adresses mails qu'on peut avoir, c'est pas la même chose.


Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec leur procédé ok (moi non plus) mais là tu ne trouves pas que ça s'apparente à de la mauvaise foi ::P: (les Tribunaux n'apprécieraient d'ailleurs pas cette défense)




> Ou alors faut passer une loi obligeant l'utilisation de la boite  mail du FAI


Encore une !!!!!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh on a un gouvernement qui aime faire passer des lois stupides au lieu de se consacrer aux trucs urgents.
Alors bon, on est plus à ça près.

Et je ne pense pas qu'on puisse apparenter à de la mauvaise foi lef ait de ne pas regarder la boite mail FAI. Depuis que je suis chez Free j'en ai crée une au début pour voir, elle ne m'a JAMAIS servi pour quoi que ce soit depuis (14 mois), alors oui je ne la regarde jamais et la plupart du temps j'oublie qu'elle existe.

----------


## Ezechiel

Ouala. Quand tu reçois un courrier dans ta boite à lettre, ok. A fortiori un recommandé. Mais dans une boite mail de FAI, je veux bien qu'on me trouve le texte qui implique que le courrier qu'on m'y distribue est concidéré comme délivré, que je suis tenu de la regarder et d'y prendre connaissance des mails qu'on m'envoit. C'est pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est un fait: je ne m'occupe pas de ma boite mail orange et je suis chez orange depuis des années. Rien ne m'oblige à le faire. D'ailleurs j'ai rien dis sur la lettre recommandée. Mais c'est déjà le niveau 2. Le niveau 1 avec le mail me parait juste totalement bancal si il n'existe pas de texte stipulant que tout utilisateur d'internet se doit de regarder régulièrement la boite mail de son FAI, voir même invalide. Je ne regarde pas cette boite, donc je ne suis pas informé si on m'y envoit un mail. C'est un fait. Pas une pinaillerie. D'où ma question initiale.

----------


## Wobak

Sauf que tu ne peux pas nier l'avoir, vu que tu as "systématiquement" une adresse mail associée à ton compte FAI. Après que tu la consulte ou pas, c'est ton problème, pas celui d'HADOPI. 

@Ezech : Je te retourne la situation :
Au tribunal :
"Bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu le mail d'HADOPI"
"Ah bon?  Pourtant nous l'avons envoyé à l'adresse Ezechiellol@orange.fr, adresse associée à votre compte orange"
"Je ne lis pas cette boite mail, trop de spam ça suxx lolilol"
"Pas notre problème, les serveurs de mail Orange indiquent que vous l'avez reçue. Nous supprimons la majoration puisque vous ne signifiez pas l'avoir reçu initialement. L'amende est maintenue, et si vous n'êtes pas satisfait de l'email utilisé, merce de renseigner auprès d'HADOPI une adresse mail."

Ton argument serait comme dire "j'ai pas reçu ce courrier parce que vous avez envoyé le courrier à ma maison de campagne et j'lis mes courriers que quand je vais en vacances là-bas".

Le fait de lire ton courrier et tes mails passe sous TA responsabilité.

Soit tu invalides ton adresse mail auprès d'Orange, auquel cas pas de souci et il faut en renseigner une autre. Si elle tourne, à toi de la lire, c'est pas à eux de le savoir."

Que dire de plus ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Bin si tu peux nier. Il suffit que les mecs aillent sur mon compte mail du FAI. Ils vont trouver les 12539 spams et au milieu ils finiront par trouver le dit mail, en statut "non-lu", preuve que je n'ai pas eu l'information.
Non, chuis désolé, y a faille. Et puis merde, on parle d'une loi de chie, donc y a pas d'état d'âme à en chercher les failles et à chipoter sur les trucs merdiques.

----------


## Wobak

Y'a pas faille, ça veut rien dire que le mail soit en non-lu.

C'est pas parce que le courrier est dans ta boite aux lettres que tu ne l'as PAS LU ffs !

Reprends mon exemple d'EDF de tout à l'heure. Y'a pas de faille dans cette histoire ! Soit tu assumes ton adresse mail et tu tries les spams avec un système X ou Y soit tu mets un AUTO DENY sur les mails !

Sinon tu ne peux pas nier avoir reçu un mail !!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sans parler de le nier, on peut très bien ignorer son existence.

----------


## Ezechiel

Exactement. Je pose une question, t'énerve pas Wobak. Si ça se trouve GrandMasterFlashB va me dire "nonon, pas recevable parce que (...)". Et je dirais "ok, tain les pourris". En attendant je trouve ça pas réglo. Et je suis pas le seul. (Cacao  ::wub:: )

----------


## SAYA

Exactement. Je pose une question, t'énerve pas Wobak. Si ça se trouve GrandMasterFlashB va me dire "nonon, pas recevable parce que (...)". Et je dirais "ok, tain les pourris". En attendant je trouve ça pas réglo. Et je suis pas le seul. (Cacao  ::wub:: )[/QUOTE]

Mais si hélas c'est réglo : tu es responsable de ta boîte mail (et de toutes les adresses que tu peux ouvrir) et Wobak a raison à toi de prendre des dispositions pour que les spams ne t'encombrent pas. 
Pour le reste, je ne me permettrai pas de présumer sa réponse, mais je doute fort que "GrandMasterFlashB" te conseille une pareille défense ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h37 ----------




> Sans parler de le nier, on peut très bien ignorer son existence.


Connais-tu l'adage : _nul n'est censé ignorer la Loi_ et HADOPI aura (je dis bien aura car j'espère bien qu'elle ne l'aura pas) valeur de loi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Il faut différencier l'état du droit aujourd'hui et ce que sera HADOPI 2.

Aujourd'hui, aucun texte à ma connaissance n'impose de lire son email "officiel" cad celui lié au FAI. 

En revanche, soit la loi HADOPI 2 soit son décret d'application pourrait parfaitement prévoir que c'est une obligation de consulter son mail "officiel". Et dans ce cas, ben, ça devient une obligation légale.

----------


## Wobak

> Mais si hélas c'est réglo : tu es responsable de ta boîte mail (et de toutes les adresses que tu peux ouvrir) et Wobak a raison à toi de prendre des dispositions pour que les spams ne t'encombrent pas. 
> Pour le reste, je ne me permettrai pas de présumer sa réponse, mais je doute fort que "GrandMasterFlashB" te conseille une pareille défense
> 
> Connais-tu l'adage : _nul n'est censé ignorer la Loi_ et HADOPI aura (je dis bien aura car j'espère bien qu'elle ne l'aura pas) valeur de loi.


Merci  ::wub:: 

T'inquiète pas Ezechielcoupain je ne m'énerve pas, mais je ne vois pas comment tu peux te cacher derrière un tel argument en fait...  ::P: 

Ca ressemble à un mec qui se bouche les oreilles en criant "LA LA LA J'ENTENDS PAS" ton argument  :^_^:

----------


## SAYA

> En revanche, soit la loi HADOPI 2 soit son décret d'application pourrait parfaitement prévoir que c'est une obligation de consulter son mail "officiel". Et dans ce cas, ben, ça devient une obligation légale.


Et voilà ! Donc aucun Juge n'écouterait ce genre d'argument ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Si précisé dans la loi.
Mais comme ils en sont encore au  pare-feu "Open Office", on peut présumer que ce point de détail serait occulté.

----------


## Neo_13

Ben le CC a dit "j'ai déjà overkillé hadopi j'arrête, sinon on va plus trouver le cadavre" ils ont jamais dit que les trucs qu'ils ont pas explicitement exclus et qui sont mort par dégat collatéral sont légaux.

En gros, ils peuvent encore multikill le bordel. Par exemple la procédure de mail au titre qu'il n'y a pas de moyens de s'assurer de l'entité emettrice ou de l'entité receptrice. (par exemple)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui mais faut qu'ils soient saisis. Comme un steack quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## SAYA

> Ben le CC a dit "j'ai déjà overkillé hadopi j'arrête, sinon on va plus trouver le cadavre" ils ont jamais dit que les trucs qu'ils ont pas explicitement exclus et qui sont mort par dégat collatéral sont légaux.
> 
> En gros, ils peuvent encore multikill le bordel. Par exemple la procédure de mail au titre qu'il n'y a pas de moyens de s'assurer de l'entité emettrice ou de l'entité receptrice. (par exemple)


Espérons parce qu'une telle atteinte à la vie privée c'est vraiment dég... :B):

----------


## Lapinaute

> Mais si hélas c'est réglo : tu es responsable de ta boîte mail (et de toutes les adresses que tu peux ouvrir) et Wobak a raison à toi de prendre des dispositions pour que les spams ne t'encombrent pas.


Mouais face à un botnet... A moins de faire une whitelist en n'oubliant pas d'y inclure @hadopi.pwn et encore.

L'adresse de mon FAI c'est simple je n'y suis jamais aller. En passant je n'ai pas demander d'adresse mail chez eux.

----------


## Wobak

Oui mais c'est la seule adresse mail qui t'est fournie d'office avec ton compte FAI.

T'as un FAI = T'as un compte mail chez eux.

----------


## Lapinaute

Bah vivement les premiers mails =)

Ca va être régler quand viendra l'identifiant unique.

Un petit detournement.

----------


## fefe

> Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec leur procédé ok (moi non plus) mais là tu ne trouves pas que ça s'apparente à de la mauvaise foi(les Tribunaux n'apprécieraient d'ailleurs pas cette défense)
> 
> Encore une !!!!!!!


Personellement je n'ai jamais ouvert les boites aux lettres electroniques que j'ai eu chez mes divers providers. Pour le vrai courrier je n'ai qu'une seule residence principale et je lis le courrier qui y est envoye, et pour les emails je lis tout ce qui m'est envoye sur les boites que j'ai ouvertes (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la boite de mon provider qui a ete ouverte sans me demander mon avis). Combien utilisent effectivement le service email de leur provider ? Ils peuvent le rendre obligatoire, mais il serait interressant de connaitre la frequence actuelle de consultation des boites ouvertes automatiquement par les fournisseurs d'acces. Je suis pret a parier que en moyenne l'utilisateur ayant recu un email d'avertissement sera prevenu par le courrier RAR (donc l'avertissement numero 2 arrivera en moyenne a sa destination avant le numero 1).

Pour moi ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi, j'ai acces a internet depuis 15 ans et n'ai jamais utilise une fois la boite de mon provider.

A supposer qu'ils rendent obligatoire dans la loi de lire l'email de ton FAI. A quelle frequence cela devient'il obligatoire? D'ailleurs existe t'il des obligations legales aujourd'hui vis a vis de ta boite au lettre non electronique ? Je suppose que oui mais je n'en connais pas la substance, certains se font piller/vider/bruler/... Leur boite au lettre regulierement... Il suffit d'avoir du mauvais voisinage dans un immeuble. La facture EDF ou les impots je n'ai pas besoin de les recevoir pour savoir que je dois les payer, les avertissements d'hadopi, desole mais je ne sais pas avant de le recevoir (et c'est pour ca que c'est un RAR je suppose). L'email il n'y a pas de concept d'accuse de reception automatique a ma connaissance.

 Comment le communique t'on aux internautes francais ce changement? Ca devient aussi une pratique anti concurrentielle qui te force a employer un service d'email que tu n'as pas choisi a moins de te proposer l'option de definir a la creation de la base de donnees email<->IP de definir ton email. Que vont dire msn, yahoo et gmail  ?

----------


## Ezechiel

Merci Fefe d'expliciter clairement mon point de vu. Comme quoi c'était pas une question con...
C'est peut être un détail, mais perso ça me gène.

----------


## SAYA

> Pour moi ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi... La facture EDF ou les impots je n'ai pas besoin de les recevoir pour savoir que je dois les payer, les avertissements d'hadopi, desole mais je ne sais pas avant de le recevoir...


 C'est pareil si tu DL... Mais là tu fais semblant de ne pas savoir  ::P:  




> Ca devient aussi une pratique anti concurrentielle qui te force a employer un service d'email que tu n'as pas choisi a moins de te proposer l'option de definir a la creation de la base de donnees email<->IP de definir ton email.


.

Pas d'accord, personne ne t'a forcé à choisir ton fournisseur mais avec cette foutue loi, si elle arrivait à passer, tu ne pourras pas prétendre que tu ne savais pas qu'il pouvait t'envoyer une mail d'avertissement.

Perso JE NE VEUX pas que quiconque puisse avoir la main sur ce que je fais sur Internet c'est comme si on entrait par effraction chez moi et c'est contre ça que je m'insurge. Je NE VEUX PAS NON PLUS qu'on m'impose de placer un "mouchard" (rien que ce mot me donne des frissons, pour moi il s'apparente à "délation").... Tant pis pour ce qui arrivera. Si on me piquait mon IP et que je me faisais couper mon abonnement... Ben je prendrai un bon avocat - comme le feraient certainement beaucoup d'autres - et je me battrais contre cette loi inique. 




> Que vont dire msn, yahoo et gmail  ?


 Ce pourrait être une partie de la réponse.... La bataille qui s'annoncerait serait rude

----------


## Wobak

> C'est *pareil* si tu DL... Mais là tu fais semblant de ne pas savoir


Hormis la faute, je suis assez de ton point de vue  :;):

----------


## Ezechiel

Non mais on parle pas de savoir ou pas là. On parle de faille juridique. Evidemment qu'on sait qu'on pourrait en recevoir des mails sur la boite du FAI puisqu'on vient en parler ici... Vous faites exprès de pas comprendre ce qu'on dit en fait  ::o:  Bande de taquins  ::XD::

----------


## Wobak

Bah à partir de ce qu'a dit GMB, la situation me parait claire : s'ils pensent à inclure l'obligation de consulter régulièrement ta boîte fournie par le FAI (ou à toi de fournir à HADOPI une adresse de contact différente si jamais tu n'utilises pas celle-ci), pour moi ça devient comme le courrier : à regarder tous les jours.

S'ils n'y pensent pas, je pense que tu pourras en effet jouer la carte "ouais mais j'suis désolé j'avais pas reçu le mail".

D'un autre côté comme il ne sert que d'avertissement, je ne sais pas si le fait que tu le lises ou pas y change quelque chose au final...

----------


## SAYA

> Hormis la faute, je suis assez de ton point de vue


Pardon... Mais dans le sens c'est du pareil au même (sinon tu dis rendre la pareille)...c'est dans le sens idem -sauf erreur bien sûr-

 ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> D'un autre côté comme il ne sert que d'avertissement, je ne sais pas si le fait que tu le lises ou pas y change quelque chose au final...


Bah ça t'enlèves la possibilité :
1) d'arrêter de télécharger illégalement si c'est le cas (HADOPI est "pédagogique" nan ?)
2) de te défendre si tu n'as rien fait

----------


## SAYA

> 2) de te défendre si tu n'as rien fait


Cette partie de ta réponse me permet de parler ici de ce que je viens de lire. Comme il serait extrêmement difficile à un internaute "novice" de se défendre, un collectif me paraîtrait être la meilleure réponse pour assurer une défense "musclée" (l'union faisant bien souvent la force). Mais l'avis d'un professionnel nous serait très utile  ::huh::  si vous voyez à qui je m'adresse  ::P:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/134...il-d-Etat.html

ON a pas fini de rigoler.


Vivement HADOPI saison 3  ::P:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Vivement HADOPI saison 3


Vu comment c'est parti on est bon pour manger de l'HADOPI CXVII. 
Avec en exclusivité un boitier qui envoi des décharges à ton cerveau à chaque fois que celui ci copie un truc non autoriser.

----------


## SAYA

> Vu comment c'est parti on est bon pour manger de l'HADOPI CXVII. 
> Avec en exclusivité un boitier qui envoi des décharges à ton cerveau à chaque fois que celui ci copie un truc non autoriser.


J'adore  ::wub::  et surtout j'imagine la décharge... Kling kling les doigts sur le clavier

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as oublié le casque lavage de cerveau pour te faire oublier ce que tu as vu/entendu.
Bah ouais, tu pourrais raconter à d'autres.

----------


## SAYA

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/134...il-d-Etat.html
> 
> ON a pas fini de rigoler.
> 
> 
> Vivement HADOPI saison 3


Vu à l'instant ici :
http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/2/...pi_774889.html

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Vu à l'instant ici :
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualites/2/...pi_774889.html


C'est une bonne nouvelle; mais n'oublions pas que le vote n'a pas encore eu lieu, et que beaucoup de choses peuvent se passer entre aujourd'hui et la saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel.

----------


## SAYA

> C'est une bonne nouvelle; mais n'oublions pas que le vote n'a pas encore eu lieu, et que beaucoup de choses peuvent se passer entre aujourd'hui et la saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel.


Je sais mais c'est quand même une bonne nouvelle ::P:  mais je suis réaliste et je sais qu'il ne faut pas penser que c'est un fait acquis. Je veux rester persuadée qu'une telle atteinte à l'un de nos droits les plus fondamentaux ne peut pas passer en France (je sais je m'entends souvent dire que je suis utopiste : pas grave je veux y croire et je m'accroche à cette vision de la liberté d'expression)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Sinon la loi pour le travail du dimanche est passé comme une lettre à la poste.

Ecran de fumée, Hadopi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## fefe

> C'est pareil si tu DL... Mais là tu fais semblant de ne pas savoir


Sauf que tu ne peux pas me prouver que je ne recevrai pas de courriers electroniques d'Hadopi meme si je (moi uniquement) n'ai rien downloade.
Cela peut etre un autre membre de mon foyer, ou un indesirable qui aura exploite une faiblesse de mon routeur avec un wifi pourtant en theorie bien securise (active l'ensemble des securites recommandees)...
Je sais que je suis devenu responsable de la securisation de ma ligne, mais si j'echoue j'aimerais bien etre au courant... D'ailleur si il y a une faille de securite dans mon routeur (il y en a), je fais quoi je demande a mon provider de me rembourser l'amende qui vient de m'etre imposee ?

Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que dans beaucoup de reponses ceux qui critiquent la methode proposee sont presumes coupables automatiquement de downloader illegalement (en tout cas c'est ce que le ton de ta reponse laisse supposer). C'est justement ce que beaucoup reprochent a cette loi je crois.

---------- Post ajouté à 21h58 ----------




> Bah ça t'enlèves la possibilité :
> 1) d'arrêter de télécharger illégalement si c'est le cas (HADOPI est "pédagogique" nan ?)
> 2) de te défendre si tu n'as rien fait


Justement, je partais du principe que la loi visait a minimiser le nombre de cas numero 2 (en tout cas dans un pays "democratique"). Ce n'est pas l'impression que cette loi me donne.

----------


## SAYA

> Ce que j'aime bien, c'est que dans beaucoup de reponses ceux qui critiquent la methode proposee sont presumes coupables automatiquement de downloader illegalement (en tout cas c'est ce que le ton de ta reponse laisse supposer). C'est justement ce que beaucoup reprochent a cette loi je crois


. 
Et c'est bien contre ça qu'on s'insurge, pour eux d'office l'internaute est suspecté de DL et donc coupable :B): , mais il ne faut pas, pour autant, "faire semblant" de ne pas savoir ; ce n'est pas en faisant l'autruche ou en argumentant avec un tel argument qu'on se battra comme cette Loi. Il faut trouver une faille et (et apparemment il y en a puisque ils _renonceraient à_ "fouiller" dans les échanges de mails. Je pense personnellement qu'ils ne s'en priveront pas, la différence c'est qu'ils ne pourront pas s'en servir de preuve contre toi, elle serait rejetée par un Tribunal puisqu'elle serait contraire à la Loi .



---------- Post ajouté à 21h58 ----------



> Justement, je partais du principe que la loi visait a minimiser le nombre de cas numero 2 (en tout cas dans un pays "democratique"). Ce n'est pas l'impression que cette loi me donne.


Au contraire, peut être ce nombre important de cas n°2, surchargeant les Tribunaux et les Cours (puisque tu pourrais faire appel et aller en cassation) serait-il de nature à une "révision" par exemple par des décisions (faisant jurisprudence) qui rejetteraient d'office la demande (à condition que l'histoire du mouchard soit proscrite et/ou qu'un élément vienne prouver que l'internaute ne pouvait pas ou ne savait pas DL (il y a bien un avocat qui va trouver la parade à force d'éplucher les articles des Codes) ::P: 

Pour le fun : Niko est parti à NY entendre _"chanter"_ son _beau merle_ : qu'il soit tranquille personne n'ira DL  :-)))))

----------


## Neo_13

> Sauf que tu ne peux pas me prouver que je ne recevrai pas de courriers electroniques d'Hadopi meme si je (moi uniquement) n'ai rien downloade.
> Cela peut etre un autre membre de mon foyer, ou un indesirable qui aura exploite une faiblesse de mon routeur avec un wifi pourtant en theorie bien securise (active l'ensemble des securites recommandees)...
> Je sais que je suis devenu responsable de la securisation de ma ligne, mais si j'echoue j'aimerais bien etre au courant... D'ailleur si il y a une faille de securite dans mon routeur (il y en a), je fais quoi je demande a mon provider de me rembourser l'amende qui vient de m'etre imposee ?


Encore plus fort que ça, et de beaucoup... Tu peux sécuriser ta ligne comme tu veux, même EN DECONNECTANT TOTALEMENT tout périphérique de ta ligne, y compris la box, ça n'empeche pas un potentiel spoofing de ton adresse ou l'apparition de ton adresse dans un torrent.

C'est pas ta ligne qui est non sécurisable (du point de vue HADOPI), mais Internet au complet. L'IP est non unique, la MAC c'est pareil (en plus la MAC, ça passe pas les routeurs). Et je parle même pas des failles BGP où c'est savoureux au niveau des implications pour un parano nourri HADOPI/LOPSSI et ses équivalents US.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

649 amendements déposés à cette heure.




> AMENDEMENT N° 42
> 
> Présenté par
> 
> M. Brard
> 
> ----------
> 
> TITRE
> ...


Il est aynorme ce Brard.  ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> Encore plus fort que ça, et de beaucoup... Tu peux sécuriser ta ligne comme tu veux, même EN DECONNECTANT TOTALEMENT tout périphérique de ta ligne, y compris la box, ça n'empeche pas un potentiel spoofing de ton adresse ou l'apparition de ton adresse dans un torrent.
> 
> C'est pas ta ligne qui est non sécurisable (du point de vue HADOPI), mais Internet au complet. L'IP est non unique, la MAC c'est pareil (en plus la MAC, ça passe pas les routeurs). Et je parle même pas des failles BGP où c'est savoureux au niveau des implications pour un parano nourri HADOPI/LOPSSI et ses équivalents US.



Oulà là mon pauvre cerveau ! Si j'acquiers certaines explications, ça reste pour moi une nébuleuse... ça me fait penser que pour ma défense - car nul doute que je vais me faire "toper" pour ne pas avoir installé de mouchard (je refuserai catégoriquement de me plier à cette contrainte), je demanderai à mon avocat qu'il prenne des écrits regorgeant de toutes ces précisions (abréviations et noms développés Media acces control ou encore border Gateway Protocol et j'en passe et des meilleurs) qui démontreront qu'un "novice" ne peut pas être présumé responsable de la "virtuosité" de certains internautes  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  nul doute que le Juge aura son tube d'aspirine près de lui et, multiplié par le nombre de plaignants, il y a des chances qu'ils jettent l'éponge  ::P: avant d'avoir une attaque.

---------- Post ajouté à 12h49 ----------




> 649 amendements déposés à cette heure.
> 
> 
> 
> Il est aynorme ce Brard.


J'ajouterai : excellent  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

::lol::

----------


## kaldanm

> 


 
Un autre de Brard (Lu sur Le Post) :




> Jean-Pierre Brard revient aussi sur le travail dominical en déposant deux amendements destinés aux membres de la Haute Autorité pour la diffusion des œuvres et la protection des droits sur internet.
> 
> Les amendements 746 (pour la commission de protection des droits) et 747 (pour le collège) proposent que « *ses membres travaillent le dimanche* ».
> _"L’auteur de cet amendement entend mettre en cohérence le statut des membres [de la HADOPI] avec celui des autres salariés français à la suite de l’adoption par l’_Assemblée Nationale_ de la proposition de loi réaffirmant le principe du repos dominical."_

----------


## Wobak

> Oulà là mon pauvre cerveau ! Si j'acquiers certaines explications, ça reste pour moi une nébuleuse... ça me fait penser que pour ma défense - car nul doute que je vais me faire "toper" pour ne pas avoir installé de mouchard (je refuserai catégoriquement de me plier à cette contrainte), je demanderai à mon avocat qu'il prenne des écrits regorgeant de toutes ces précisions (abréviations et noms développés Media acces control ou encore border Gateway Protocol et j'en passe et des meilleurs) qui démontreront qu'un "novice" ne peut pas être présumé responsable de la "virtuosité" de certains internautes  nul doute que le Juge aura son tube d'aspirine près de lui et, multiplié par le nombre de plaignants, il y a des chances qu'ils jettent l'éponge avant d'avoir une attaque.


Pour faire simple c'est comme si quelqu'un parlait en ton nom en portant un déguisement qui fait qu'il te ressemble. Du coup on le laisse entrer, et il agit en ton nom... Illégallement.

----------


## SAYA

> Pour faire simple c'est comme si quelqu'un parlait en ton nom en portant un déguisement qui fait qu'il te ressemble. Du coup on le laisse entrer, et il agit en ton nom... Illégallement.


Ça j'avais bien compris  ::P:  mais merci de m'avoir précisé. Ce qui me donne un "bleu" au cerveau c'est la concentration que je suis obligée d'avoir pour suivre les explications des virtuoses de l'informatique, qui eux savent se protéger  ::P:  Mais je ne désespère pas d'arriver à progresser, j'ai trouvé un site très explicatif et je m'y suis collée un bon moment aujourd'hui (entre deux passages de mon boss  ::P: ).

----------


## SAYA

Il va falloir encore être patient.......

http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/inter...9702505,00.htm

Eh oui ! L'appel du grand large a été le plus fort

Et puis celui là (mais il faudra compter avec lui, je pense !)
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3394...r-Hadopi-2.php

----------


## olih

Remarque si ça http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/52...itutionnel.htm est vérifié, ça pourrais encore être plus marrant que prévu !

----------


## SAYA

> Remarque si ça http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/52...itutionnel.htm est vérifié, ça pourrais encore être plus marrant que prévu !


Je pense que de toute façon ça va être très instructif à suivre.. Mais pourvu, pourvu, qu'ils ne nous fassent pas un coup de jarnac ::rolleyes::  (sinon je pensais à un coup de fou.. Mais on est trop attaché au net... Résiliation en bloc de tous les abonnements par internautes et grève des achats de cd dvd... Et hum hum JV (ça je le dis sur la pointe des pieds car j'entends déjà les hurlements) je te dis pas panique à bord, mais ça pour le coup c'est vraiment de l'utopie) ::P: Dommage, j'aurai bien voulu voir leur bobine à tous ceux qui s'en fichent plein les poches.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Malins les anti-HADOPI de l'Assemblée: ils ont réussis à faire accepter un amendement qui interdit de couper l'accès à sa messagerie, même si la coupure du net reste autorisée  ::siffle:: 

J'sais pas si la majorité a comprit qu'elle venait de se faire enfler pour la coupure d'accès.

----------


## Dar

> J'sais pas si la majorité a comprit qu'elle venait de se faire enfler pour la coupure d'accès.


C'est vraiment à se demander la crédibilité qu'ils pensent mériter sur le sujet.

----------


## kaldanm

> Malins les anti-HADOPI de l'Assemblée: ils ont réussis à faire accepter un amendement qui interdit de couper l'accès à sa messagerie, même si la coupure du net reste autorisée


Comment ? C'est possible techniquement ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bof, en bloquant des ports ou des conneries de ce genre.
Mais à partir du moment où t'as accès à la messagerie web , t'as potentiellement la possibilité d'accéder au net. Je fais confiance aux hackers pour ça  ::P:

----------


## Juniadkhan

Ça craint terriblement... Si on en doutait maintenant, c'est clair. L'obstination avec laquelle on veut nous imposer Hadopi est quand même révélatrice d'enjeux plus importants ; la rémunération des droits d'auteur n'étant qu'un prétexte vertueux pour nous bourrer le mou avec le vote de cette loi.
Le gouvernement est un poil trop insistant sur le sujet pour être complètement honnête.
Il ne peut s'agir que d'une volonté de "flicage 2.0" de l'internet, mue par l'obscurantisme qui se propage depuis presque 10 ans... Depuis qu'on fait l'amalgame entre grévistes, terroristes, pirates, fous dangereux, et probablement cannibales cyclotimiques hydrocéphales irresponsables, en fait... J'ai l'impression que la France "virtuelle" est le laboratoire d'une expérience sécuritaire pour le moins borderline.

C'est ce que dit en substance Jean-Marc Fedida (avocat de profession) dans un article publié hier sur rue89.

----------


## Lapinaute

OMG  ::|: 

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/depec...septembre.html

----------


## SAYA

> OMG 
> 
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/depec...septembre.html



Pour une fois je vais faire de l'humour noir  : le sport il a bon dos ! C'est vous vilains internautes :B):  qui le contrariez et l'obligez à faire des grosses colères c'est pas bien, faut ménager son pt'it coeur :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...a_leffort.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DOmmage, infarctus raté pour cette fois.

Try Again !!!

----------


## SAYA

> DOmmage, infarctus raté pour cette fois.
> 
> Try Again !!!



 ::o:  j'aurai pas osé  ::P:   (sûr sûr je n'irai pas jusque là... Juste HS pour + mois pour bien reposer son pt'it coeur)

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> DOmmage, infarctus raté pour cette fois.
> 
> Try Again !!!



J'ajouterais même : 

Même joueur - joue - encore

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est vraiment de la saloperie les "Continue".

----------


## Arka_Voltchek

> C'est vraiment de la saloperie les "Continue".


Ils arrêtent pas de le dire dans le canard : Les vies illimités, c'est nul, aucun challenge.

@+, Arka

----------


## Lapinaute

Et hop les préliminaires :

"Internet et son potentiel democratique" by Franck Louvrier.

Est ce qu'on peu encore appeler ça de la mauvaise foi ?

----------


## Jolaventur

On touche le fond
http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-pol...e/917/0/356042

----------


## Septa

Alors ça, ça va faire mal...

Hahaha...
 :Emo:

----------


## Jolaventur

> Alors ça, ça va faire mal...
> 
> Hahaha...


Je viens de voir que ça a été publié en Juin mais Mitterand est contre 
Cela dit il risque d'être nommé quelque part vu qu'il perd son poste de député à cause de Santini qui a été débarqué du gouvernement.

Il devait être nommé en Juin mais comme Sarko a fondu une durite il a pas pu.

On risque de souffrir m'enfin le neveu de tonton ne l'aime pas et Sarko devrait éviter un clash avec sa plus belle prise de guerre.

----------


## Neo_13

> Et hop les préliminaires :
> 
> "Internet et son potentiel democratique" by Franck Louvrier.
> 
> Est ce qu'on peu encore appeler ça de la mauvaise foi ?


Il parle à des gens qui pannent rien. Et qui ne comprendront pas qu'il est en train de leur dire qu'ils sont trop cons et qu'il va donc penser à leur place.

Parce que pour la désinformation, je sais pas vous, mais moi, dans mon réseau FB ou autre, j'ai surtout des contacts directs. Du coup, à moins de pirater d'état le compte d'un ami, il peuvent buzzer tout ce qu'il veulent, ça ne m'atteint pas.

----------


## Septa

Read Write Web a un article intéressant en réponse. 
Internet et son potentiel Démagogique.

Mais entre ça les articles récents sur la neutralité du web qu'on peut voir sur les écrans ( où l'excellent article récent "De citoyen à internaute"), on peut vraiment voir que la France est en train de tenter d'être à la pointe de la minitélisation du web...

Font chier ils vont nous casser le net parcequ'ils ont pas su s'y mettre à temps.

----------


## SAYA

Relevé aujourd'hui :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/depec...a_patrick.html


Ben voyons : "Ce que l'on sait déjà, c'est qu'elle sera présidée par Patrick Zelnik, fondateur et patron de la maison de disque Naïve (qui produit les disques de Carla Bruni-Sarkozy) et soutien du du projet de loi Hadopi." _C'est beau quand même !_

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Ben voyons : "elle sera présidée par Patrick Zelnik, fondateur et patron de la maison de disque Naïve (qui produit les disques de Carla Bruni-Sarkozy) et soutien du du projet de loi Hadopi." _C'est beau quand même !_


Un mec complètement objectif donc...
Le style "Trop gros, passera jamais !", ça va finir par se voir à force  :Gerbe:

----------


## Lapinaute

J'ai hésiter entre le topic du GCDJ et ici.

Les anti-Hadopi, ils auraient "vendu du beurre aux allemands pendant la guerre"

----------


## SAYA

> J'ai hésiter entre le topic du GCDJ et ici.


Les anti-Hadopi, ils auraient "vendu du beurre aux allemands pendant la guerre"[/QUOTE]

Il aurait mérité le GCDJ : ces propos sont écœurants.

La meilleure réponse :

"...Car c'est bien au nom de la défense des valeurs républicaines que les anti-Hadopi se sont élevés contre le projet de loi Hadopi...  "

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le CC c'est des vendus.
Pis CHirac il pirate.

----------


## SAYA

> Le CC c'est des vendus.
> Pis CHirac il pirate.


Je rectifie dans mon post précédent... Je voulais l'arrêter comme tu verras... Mais j'étais en retard...!

----------


## Lapinaute

Difficile de ne pas faire un troll bien velu face à un "argument" comme celui la.
...

Edit: s'éloigne de ce post en grommelant.

----------


## Septa

> Le CC c'est des vendus.
> Pis CHirac il pirate.


Mitterand piratait aussi aussi ( flemme de chercher la source ), mais maintenant il nie dans Métro alors... ::|:

----------


## Lapinaute

L'extrait vidéo...

----------


## Mambba

::O:  *tic nerveux*

----------


## Lapinaute

Souce numérama : Victime d'attaques DDOS, la ligue Odebi accuse le gouvernement.

 :WTF: 

Ca tourne au polar leur truc, si c'est le cas et ce sera quasi impossible a prouver, c'est pousser à la faute. Ils n'auront aucun mal a faire passer des lois si une riposte est organisée.

----------


## chaosdémon

"Les anti-Hadopi, ils auraient "vendu du beurre aux allemands pendant la guerre"

Deuxième point goodwin dans les débats sur l'hadopi (encore pire que le premier), impressionnant.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> Ca tourne au polar leur truc, si c'est le cas et ce sera quasi impossible a prouver, c'est pousser à la faute. Ils n'auront aucun mal a faire passer des lois si une riposte est organisée.


En même temps, si ça tourne à la guerre des hacks, ça ne peut que renforcer dans l'esprit du citoyen lambda l'idée qu'il faut réglementer tout ça  ::o:

----------


## SAYA

Le feuilleton continue : à surveiller
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-2997...nationale.html

----------


## Neo_13

> Souce numérama : Victime d'attaques DDOS, la ligue Odebi accuse le gouvernement.
> 
> 
> 
> Ca tourne au polar leur truc, si c'est le cas et ce sera quasi impossible a prouver, c'est pousser à la faute. Ils n'auront aucun mal a faire passer des lois si une riposte est organisée.


Mon beauf s'est retrouvé à la DCSI pour un tout petit wget sur jaimelesartistes.com...

Mais c'est pas une raison. Si c'est avéré (et je vois mal qui pourraient DDOS odebi aussi longtemps), va falloir en parler avec des étrangers compétents. Genre russes.

----------


## XWolverine

Je n'avais pas tout suivi, mais je croyais que le coup de continuer à payer l'abonnement internet avait été supprimé, ben non  ::o:

----------


## Lapinaute

> Mon beauf s'est retrouvé à la DCSI pour un tout petit wget sur jaimelesartistes.com...
> 
> Mais c'est pas une raison. Si c'est avéré (et je vois mal qui pourraient DDOS odebi aussi longtemps), va falloir en parler avec des étrangers compétents. Genre russes.


 :;):  jaimelesartistes.com qui ne trouve plus d'hebergeur pour les mêmes raisons.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je n'avais pas tout suivi, mais je croyais que le coup de continuer à payer l'abonnement internet avait été supprimé, ben non


Censuré par le CC. Mais ils ont enrobés ça d'une autre manière.

Normalement, en toute logique, HADOPI 2 devrait encore se faire charcler par Chichi et compagnie.

----------


## XWolverine

M'étonnerais pas que des hackers essayent de faire du spoofing d'adresses sur des PC propres sur tout rapport (genre d'instances gouvernementales), pour montrer que traquer par l'IP n'est pas un moyen fiable.

----------


## chaosdémon

"M'étonnerais pas que des hackers essayent de faire du spoofing d'adresses sur des PC propres sur tout rapport (genre d'instances gouvernementales), pour montrer que traquer par l'IP n'est pas un moyen fiable."

Thepiratebay voulait le faire à une époque,je trouve que c'est débile si ils font ca sur des ordinateurs non gouvernementaux car ca va faire le jeu de gouvernement (si ils n'ont pas abandonné le mouchard):
 ces pratiques de hack vont créer un sentiment de terreur chez les citoyens lambda qui vont acheter le mouchard pour se mettre a l'abri et donc se faire surveiller complètement (ce qui serait une aubaine pour le gouvernement).

----------


## XWolverine

Mouais, les gens vont plus acheter le mouchard parce que la loi et sa répression annoncée leur fera peur que parce que des hackers auront réussi à détourner quelques IP, ce qui sera probablement pas rendu public (enfin, hors forums spécialisés), en tout cas pas par le gouvernement.
Mais un article dans le canard (enchainé) genre tel ministre gaulé par la loi Hadopi 2, rendant caduque les beaux message de certitude lié à l'IP et le mouchard, ça ne peut être que bénéfique  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Mon connard de député qui n'a même pas pris la peine de lire le moindre de mes mails a voté pour la loi HADOPI 2.  ::(: 

Je vais lui faire de bien belle affiches :
"Je suis un député godillot, j'ai voté pour HADOPI" à coller sur les panneaux d'affichage publique en période d'élection.  ::(:

----------


## Dyce

Je suis le seul à penser que cette fois ci ça n'ira pas au conseil constitutionnel ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

JE pense que ça ira.
Par contre, est-ce que ce sera de nouveau censuré ? Rien ne dit qu'il n'y a pas collusion entre le CC et le Président, et que le premier refus Hadopi n'était pas "prévu" pour faire croire à un semblant de démocratie (et alourdir la peineavec HADOPI 2  ::siffle:: ).

Ouais je deviens de plus en plus méfiant envers ce gouvernement  :tired:  Surtout quand je vois Sarko mettre encore des batons dans les roue de Free pour la licence mobile (cf GCDJ Topic).

----------


## Septa

Le PS disait hier qu'il préparait leurs recours au cc...

Donc bon il va y aller normalement.
Après la censure n'est pas assurée.

----------


## SAYA

> Je suis le seul à penser que cette fois ci ça n'ira pas au conseil constitutionnel ?


Il aurait été saisi : http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2009/0..._a_l_assemblee

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-tec.../1387/0/377363

Et aussi
http://www.generation-nt.com/hadopi-...te-870641.html

Rira bien qui rira le dernier :
http://photo.parismatch.com/media/ph...ticlephoto.jpg

----------


## Wobak

> Liens





> De plus, les députés de l'opposition socialiste ont déjà annoncé qu'ils saisiraient de nouveau le Conseil constitutionnel, dont il faudra attendre l'avis.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

J'ai lu ça en commentaire sur  NUmerama:




> tu peux esperer tres tres fort et tres tres longtemps, JAMAIS ca n'arrivera en france
> 
> Et je vais te dire pourquoi: MEME si l'artiste VEUX diffuser CERTAINES de ses oeuvres en licence libre il n'a PAS LE DROIT lorsqu'il a deja signé / déposé d'autres opeuvres avant à la SACEM
> 
> Le contrat tacite qui lie l'artiste à la SACEM implique que a partir du momen ou du deposes UNE oeuvre, meme une seul, l'intégralité complete de ton repertoire musical passé, present et à venir devient la gestion et la "chasse gardée" exclusive de la SACEM, tu n'as PLUS le droit de diffuser/deposer d'autres oeuvres AILLEURs sous une autre licence, c'est juste impossible a cause du contrat en question
> 
> Donc le mec qui a signé deja un album, que ces chansons de l'album sont deposées à la sacem, ce mec est lié a la sacem pour toujours, il ne peux plus "recuperer" les droits de gestion de ses oeuvres meme celles qu'il n'a pas encore crée... Si il veux déposer d'autres oeuvres aupres d'une autre société de gestion c'est niet, si il veux en diffuser gratuitement c'est niet !
> 
> Soit tu signe JAMAIS avec la SACEM, soit tu signes A VIE et pour TOUT


Est-ce que c'est averé ? Ou est-ce le délire d'un internaute bourré ?
Si quelqu'un connait le fonctionnement de la SACEM, j'aimerais bien des explications, parce que là, ça fait très dictatoriale comme comportement, et je me demande si c'est bien "légal"

----------


## Setzer

Ben déjà l'histoire de contrat tacite, hmmm ca me parait pour le moins suspect, ca fait un peu pacte faustien cette histoire, après personnellement je ne suis absolument pas spécialisé en matière de propriété intellectuelle mais ca m'a l'air quand même un peu gros.

En fait je ne vois pas quel serait le recours de la SACEM face à la libre diffusion d'un titre non inscrit dans ses répertoires contre un artiste qui aurait par le passé souscrit auprès de l'organisme pour un tout autre titre...

----------


## GROquiK

> JE pense que ça ira.
> Par contre, est-ce que ce sera de nouveau censuré ? Rien ne dit qu'il n'y a pas collusion entre le CC et le Président, et que le premier refus Hadopi n'était pas "prévu" pour faire croire à un semblant de démocratie (et alourdir la peineavec HADOPI 2 ).


Quand tu regardes qui est au CC, tu vois bien qu'il ne peut pas y avoir collusion avec Niko... Debré, Giscard et Chirac on ne peut pas dire que ce soient les meilleurs potes du Pdt, au contraire

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

BAh c'est ce que je me dis aussi.
MAis bon, les politicards, c'est fourbe.  :tired:

----------


## Neo_13

Contrat tacite : illicite
Contrat à vie : illégal
Contrat non révocable : illégal.

Par contre, effectivement, les morceaux pour lesquels tu as transféré les droits, tu ne les récupèreras jamais.

----------


## Wobak

> *Contrat à vie : illégal*





> Par contre, effectivement, les morceaux pour lesquels tu as transféré les droits, *tu ne les récupèreras jamais*.


Je pas bien comprendre  :tired:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> J'ai lu ça en commentaire sur  NUmerama:
> 
> Tu peux esperer tres tres fort et tres tres longtemps, JAMAIS ca n'arrivera en france
> 
> Et je vais te dire pourquoi: MEME si l'artiste VEUX diffuser CERTAINES de ses oeuvres en licence libre il n'a PAS LE DROIT lorsqu'il a deja signé / déposé d'autres opeuvres avant à la SACEM
> 
> Le contrat tacite qui lie l'artiste à la SACEM implique que a partir du momen ou du deposes UNE oeuvre, meme une seul, l'intégralité complete de ton repertoire musical passé, present et à venir devient la gestion et la "chasse gardée" exclusive de la SACEM, tu n'as PLUS le droit de diffuser/deposer d'autres oeuvres AILLEURs sous une autre licence, c'est juste impossible a cause du contrat en question
> 
> Donc le mec qui a signé deja un album, que ces chansons de l'album sont deposées à la sacem, ce mec est lié a la sacem pour toujours, il ne peux plus "recuperer" les droits de gestion de ses oeuvres meme celles qu'il n'a pas encore crée... Si il veux déposer d'autres oeuvres aupres d'une autre société de gestion c'est niet, si il veux en diffuser gratuitement c'est niet !
> ...


Je te réponds dans le topic des canards et la loi  :;):

----------


## SAYA

http://www.itespresso.fr/hadopi-2-le...nat-31536.html
C'était à prévoir !!!

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Bon, comme je vous l'avais indiqué, j'attends un texte définitif (cad après la saisine du Conseil constitutionnel, si elle a lieu) pour faire le point de cette nouvelle loi Hadopi. On y est presque donc.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Y'a moyen de faire 10 pages dans CPC là  ::): 

Enfin j'dis ça, j'suis pas le rédacteur en chef qui donne des ordres  ::siffle::

----------


## ShinSH

> Y'a moyen de faire 10 pages dans CPC là 
> 
> Enfin j'dis ça, j'suis pas le rédacteur en chef qui donne des ordres


Et t'as pas son tour de bras.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Niveau tour de bide je devrais le rattraper sous peu au train où vont les choses  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/140...ac_newscomment




> Cas d'école : M. Michu est condamné par ordonnance pénale à une suspension de son accès à Internet. Il ne conteste pas. Son abonnement à la GenialeBox est coupé pour 6 mois, mais le FAI Genial doit maintenir le téléphone et la télévision au nom du service universal. Genial, pas si génial que ça, délivre un service de téléphonie défectueux et la télévision ne marche qu'une fois sur deux. M. Michu veut alors retrouver un téléphone et une télévision qui fonctionnent, et contacte le FAI Super pour transférer le téléphone fixe et la télévision chez lui. Mais le service n'est vendu chez Super qu'avec une Superbox et l'accès à Internet qui va avec. M. Michu est en infraction de l'article 8 de la loi Hadopi 2, et risque 3750 euros d'amende s'il signe le contrat d'abonnement (le fichier des abonnés suspendus a été supprimé entre Hadopi 1 et Hadopi 2). *Il doit rester chez Genial, même si les services universels protégés par la loi ne fonctionnent pas*.


Et encore, rien ne dit que l'abonné condamné ne souhaitait pas changer de FAI avant d'être sanctionné par l'HADOPI. Obligation de rester chez le même fournisseur même si le service est pourri, c'est beau nan ?

----------


## chaosdémon

Ca ne gène pas les majors de ne plus pouvoir demander des dommages et intérêts ?(principe de l'ordonnance pénale)

----------


## Lapinaute

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/140...ac_newscomment
> 
> Et encore, rien ne dit que l'abonné condamné ne souhaitait pas changer de FAI avant d'être sanctionné par l'HADOPI. Obligation de rester chez le même fournisseur même si le service est pourri, c'est beau nan ?


Comme si les consommateurs n'avaient pas assez de contraintes comme ça. (qui a dit licence 3G?)

----------


## Aun

> Ca ne gène pas les majors de ne plus pouvoir demander des dommages et intérêts ?(principe de l'ordonnance pénale)


Ce problème a été résolu, ils pourront engager une procédure en plus/à la place de l'ordonnance pénale.

----------


## Lapinaute

http://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/Actual...es-Net-136209/

 :haha: 

Hop fini les roupillons à l'assemblée, les joies du LAN.  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouias ils feront acte de présence, mais n'en branleront toujours pas une quoi.

----------


## SAYA

> Ouias ils feront acte de présence, mais n'en branleront toujours pas une quoi.


Ils seront d'autant plus attentifs....qu'ils se feront une partie de Company Of Heroes... Et après ils seront "armés" pour voter l'Hadopi III ::P:

----------


## SAYA

Et c'est parti :

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/140...prochaine.html

Et chez nos amis les "rosbeefs"

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/140...compromis.html

----------


## chaosdémon

Les anglais ont l'air d'étre plus conciliant sur la question que le gouvernement français (remarquons que chez eux c'est des propositions d'artistes et non de majors).
Mais bon apparemment la France est en train de servir d'exemple et de cobaye au reste de l'Europe.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs est-ce que c'est techniquement possible (et surtout peu coûteux) de mettre en place la limite de débit comme ils proposent en UK ? C'est déjà moins ridicule que de couper complètement...
Quoique ça poserait problème pour la TV, retour case départ donc.

----------


## SAYA

Et cet article

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/141...r-to-peer.html

----------


## Mambba

Hahah j'adore la conclusion !  ::XD::

----------


## SAYA

Je mets le lien que je viens de trouver dans ce topic car la rumeur c'est la faute des anti-Hadopi FM :-)))

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/200...t-honteux-.php

http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/200...itterrand-.php

----------


## Lapinaute

> «On veut sans doute me faire payer Hadopi»


Pourquoi quelqu'un voudrait du mal à cette Loi réfléchié, à priori faite pour le bien de tous. Ce n'est pas comme si à chaque fois le peuple disait qu'il n'en voulait pas.

(une faute de frappe s'est honteusement glissée subrepticement)

----------


## SAYA

C''est pas bô la jalousie :-)))))

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/142...ent-legal.html

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/142...opposable.html

Putain mais pourquoi je suis pas né chez les Nordiques...

----------


## Mambba

bon, alors quoi .. "ça y est" ?
http://www.zebulon.fr/actualites/449...e-censure.html
mais y a pas plus d'info : en gros j'ai rien capté =_=

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

En théorie on l'a dans le cul.
En pratique, y'a de fortes chance que ça se limite aux envois de mails et à quelques condamnations pour faire "genre".

Par contre, ça ouvre sûrement la porte à d'autre saloperie, genre LOPPSI.

----------


## Mambba

http://www.zebulon.fr/actualites/449...e-fouquet.html

 ::):  je veux la version collector ! avec le tisheurt pour me faire contrôler de suite dans le rue :"vous avez vos papier ?"  :tired:

----------


## SAYA

Relevé tout à l'heure :

http://www.itespresso.fr/hadopi-le-s...fai-32229.html

----------


## Ithilsul

Comment tu veux trouver une solution si les plus gros organismes d'ayant-droit ne sont même pas d'accord ?!
Ils ne sont même pas d'accord avec eux-même : "non, on veut pas faire payer les FAI un % de leur CA !... Mais on veut bien qu'il y ait des incitations fiscales pour les inviter à payer".
Du coup c'est l'Etat qui aurait un manque à gagner (incitation fiscale, toussa...), mais pas eux puisqu'ils seraient payés...
Quelle bonne bande de c... §§§§  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:

----------


## flochy

Enfin tout ça, c'est une histoire de gros sous, on le savait. La défense des artistes n'a pas grand-chose à voir en fait...

----------


## Mambba

tu l'as dit, flochy  ::):

----------


## Neo_13

> Comment tu veux trouver une solution si les plus gros organismes d'ayant-droit ne sont même pas d'accord ?!
> Ils ne sont même pas d'accord avec eux-même : "non, on veut pas faire payer les FAI un % de leur CA !... Mais on veut bien qu'il y ait des incitations fiscales pour les inviter à payer".
> Du coup c'est l'Etat qui aurait un manque à gagner (incitation fiscale, toussa...), mais pas eux puisqu'ils seraient payés...
> Quelle bonne bande de c... §§§§


Ben en même temps, SFR/neuf/cegetel/club internet/vivendi/universal (et je vais m'arreter là), c'est le même boss, donc ça aurait juste fait circuler le meme pognon... Alors que là, ça en apporte du frais, c'est assez logique.

----------


## SAYA

@Neo13

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua...e_perseus.html

Pourquoi à toi ... pour tes explications -)))

----------


## Neo_13

Désolé pour mes collègues de l'esiea, mais en l'état des infos dont je dispose, ça n'a aucun intérêt. Ca ressemble à un mauvais https. C'est d'ailleurs dit par endroit : ça ne protège pour l'instant que http, c'est moins gourmand en ressources que le ssl, et c'est moins fiable que le ssl...

En clair, c'est une solution qui est déjà moins sûre que celle qui existent aujourd'hui.

Oneswarm, si tu veux regarder un projet qui me parait autrement plus intéressant.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h39 ----------

Ah attend, j'ai trouvé les slide de hack.lu.

---------- Post ajouté à 13h40 ----------




> This issue goes beyond computer attacks and also relates to
> privacy concerns,
> misuse of attack techniques by private intelligence companies,
> abusive gathering of data or citizens’ surveillance for commercial
> purposes (e.g. HADOPI).


J'adore

----------


## Neo_13

OK, alors je suis vraiment pas une star de la crypto ou des réseaux (je n'ai étudié universitairement ni l'un ni l'autre... et les autodidactes font des erreurs)

En gros, leur protocole remplace en partie le SSL qui est contraire à certaines lois (les états n'apprécient pas les transactions qu'ils ne peuvent écouter), par un protocole moins sûr, basé sur le fait que si pleins de données circulent, on pourra pas écouter (principe statistique : si je ne crypte pas, je passe dans le bruit de fond, si je crypte, j'attire l'attention)
A coté de ça leur code étant moisi niveau crypto, il a une faible entropie du message, du coup, on ne peut pas dire à priori que c'est chiffré. Ca augmente aussi la faculté à passer dans le bruit de fond, et à traverser les parefeux, et à...

A coté de ça, il faut que le serveur sache chiffrer lui même, vu que c'est orienté client-serveur et pas P2P.

Donc, c'est une solution pour emmerder les écoutants, ça pourrait remplacer le SSL sur les newsgroup (mais j'y crois pas vraiment, même si ça semble à priori 5 à 10x plus rapide à chiffrer... les clients préfèreront probablement la sécurité, vu le prix qu'ils payent)...

----------


## SAYA

Ah !!!
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua..._internet.html

hi hi !
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3616...nti-Hadopi.php

----------


## Ithilsul

Merci pour les liens SAYA.




> Ah !!!
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actua..._internet.html


Extrait :




> "La seule réponse claire sera donnée par un tribunal", a estimé de son côté l'eurodéputé vert Philippe Lamberts. Il appelle par ailleurs à être "*extrêmement vigilant* sur la façon dont ce texte sera mis en oeuvre", en particulier en France et au *Royaume-Uni*, pays qui cherche également à mettre en place un système de sanctions graduées.


C'est moi ou, d'après le texte de loi, la sanction graduée n'est malgré tout que théorique, l'envoi des avertissements n'étant que facultatif ?
A ce titre, ça ne s'opposerait pas au texte Européen (ou l'inverse) ?




> hi hi !
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/3616...nti-Hadopi.php


 :haha:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> C'est moi ou, d'après le texte de loi, la sanction graduée n'est malgré tout que théorique, l'envoi des avertissements n'étant que facultatif ?
> A ce titre, ça ne s'opposerait pas au texte Européen (ou l'inverse) ?


Comme je le dis dans mes deux pilules rouges (la 3ème étant presque terminée), la recommandation, selon le texte de la loi, est facultative (le fameux "peut") mais obligatoire lorsqu'il s'agit de réprimer le titulaire de la ligne qui a fait preuve d'une négligence caractérisée.

A l'occasion, je ferais une news sur le comparatif Europe/Hadopi 1 & 2, mais bon, on va frôler l'indigestion à ce rythme. Je vais peut être espacer de news plus légères.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Comme je le dis dans mes deux pilules rouges (la 3ème étant presque terminée), la recommandation, selon le texte de la loi, est facultative (le fameux "peut") mais obligatoire lorsqu'il s'agit de réprimer le titulaire de la ligne qui a fait preuve d'une négligence caractérisée.
> 
> A l'occasion, je ferais une news sur le comparatif Europe/Hadopi 1 & 2, mais bon, on va frôler l'indigestion à ce rythme. Je vais peut être espacer de news plus légères.


Voui Maître, j'ai bien pris mes 2 pilules rouges avec assiduité, mais je voulais justement que l'on fasse la lumière sur le "peut" de la loi française, et le "doit" *réclamé* par la décision européenne, et donc l'éventuelle inadéquation de l'une envers l'autre (la hiérarchisation des lois étant évidente).

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Et bien, je vais te dire, tu as tout à fait raison ! La question se pose avec acuité ! Je tâcherais de voir tout ça dés que possible.

----------

